# Official Formula One/Motorsport thread



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

funny, we were just discussing this in the chatbox. very sad about kubica, but you have to question why he was rallying/about to rally during pre season testing.

very excited for the new season. looks to be a 5 horse race early from reports with ferrari, mclaren, red bull, mercedes and renault all being fast.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

in relation to the chatbox discussion, every F1 fan should watch this.

if you have seen it... watch it again 






one of the best things clarksons ever done, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Makes it even more of a shame Kiz, really thought he could have challenged this season, just hope he still has a career after this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hamilton for the world title this season. Apparently the new Mclaren is ace.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kubica's rally car.



Seb said:


> Hamilton for the world title this season. Apparently the new Mclaren is ace.


For the benefit of those who haven't seen it:

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/mcl26_7.jpg
http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/mcl26_12.jpg

Looks like it'll be a monster, it's what I love about F1 lately, the unpredictability, as Kiz said it's anyone's title between those 5, if you believe the reports saying how they've performed in pre-season testing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

unless the likes of red bull, renault and mercedes produce a car significantly faster than anyone else (i.e. mclaren and ferrari), then the better drivers will prevail - hamilton and alonso, followed by button. obviously red bull have had by a mile the best car for the last season and a half.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn you Husky, I was going to start a thread about this. Shame about Kubica, there's a chance his Formula 1 career is over, I'm hoping not.

Bruno Senna and Romain Grosjean are reported to be favourites to replace him if he were to miss the start of the season. I'd go with Nick Heidfeld instead, they'll need a reliable driver to go with Petrov.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I think they'll measure the extent of Kubica's injuries first, if he'll miss the few races then they'll call up a test driver, if he misses the season, there's a chance they'll go for a young but promising talent i.e Sutil, Kobayashi, Hulkenberg. If it's the latter though, I think that'd put them out of contention for the title, Petrov and Hulkenberg would have a combined 2 years experience etc.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe Hulkenberg would get another pole at Brazil, that was my biggest F1 mark out moment ever, due to being a Williams fan.

I'd give Timo Glock the seat, he's deserving of a top seat and he's wasting his time at Virgin.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's an incredible video


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Robert Kubica's agent claims he should make a full recovery according to Sky Sports News, which is great to hear.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he will, unfortunately be out for the first 2 months worth of races, which is the first 5/6?

also interested to see how the pirelli tires go.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah that was brilliant, infact I remember thinking the whole episode was one of the best top gears in years


Seb said:


> in relation to the chatbox discussion, every F1 fan should watch this.
> 
> if you have seen it... watch it again
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Would you lot give Senna the seat until Kubica recovers?

He was crap at HRT compared to Chandhok but we've never seen him in a car that's remotely capable.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Would you lot give Senna the seat until Kubica recovers?
> 
> He was crap at HRT compared to Chandhok but we've never seen him in a car that's remotely capable.


Same can be said for a lot of drivers really. I think Senna's the safest bet for the job now, but Petrov already has the experience of a Renault, so you could say that he'll definitely do better than Senna, then again Senna has been the one testing the car more often than the other 2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i absolutely would. i thought the other candidate was grosjean, who has already had a stint in the renault before. i liked what i saw of bruno, even though it was very little in a car that was miles off the pace. give him a go in a real car, it can't hurt. there's no one else of any quality, he's young, he deserves a go.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like it's down to Heidfeld and Senna now. I personally would love to see Nick Heidfeld win a grand prix, but I can't see it happening, maybe he'll break the record of most races without a win in a couple of years, Andrea de Cesaris holds that record as of present, correct me if i'm wrong.

Nick should do well if he does get the drive, he did outrace Kubica 2 out of 3 seasons they were teammates.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lotta talk about melbourne losing the f1 once their contract is up in 2015.

come back here please, we've already proven with the clipsal that we put on amazing motorsport events.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ I concur. Would much prefer to travel to Adelaide than Melbourne to watch it


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Albert Park is one of my favourite circuits of the season, would be a shame. What's the track in Adelaide like?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Was thinking about doing this thread haha. Can't believe I haven't seen it.

Anyway I'm a massive Kubica fan. Have been ever since he started in F1, so I am obviously gutted that he won't make it for the start of the season. Although looking at the pics of the crash I am just thankful that he survived. I really thought he had a chance at the title this season if Renault delivered the car they promised. However if he does come back by the 4/5th race, I know it's looking unlikely but I strongly believe he still has a chance. 

This is without a doubt the most wide open season yet. Vettel, Webber, Hamilton, Button, Alonso(not Massa, they don't back him), Rosberg and Schumi will all be up there challenging this season. Kubica would have been as well, I'm sure of this. I wouldn't be surprised if someone driving the new Renault, Williams or Force India somehow got into the mix as well.

It looks set to be a hell of a season, although my enjoyment of it without Kubica there may be affected. But I'm sure the competition between the mentioned drivers will negate that. I guess I will have to cheer my second favourite, Jenson Button on in his absence.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

if you're discarding massa for that reason, you're gonna have to discard webber as well


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Very true, Seb.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seb said:


> if you're discarding massa for that reason, you're gonna have to discard webber as well


And possibly even Button as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

love the look of this car.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> And possibly even Button as well.


i don't think mclaren show a massive amount of bias towards hamilton - at least in comparison to alonso and vettel at their teams. obviously you could rule out button because hamilton is the faster driver of the two, but i still think button is one of the best drivers on the circuit, at least top five, possibly third behind alonso and hamilton actually.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seb said:


> i don't think mclaren show a massive amount of bias towards hamilton - at least in comparison to alonso and vettel at their teams. obviously you could rule out button because hamilton is the faster driver of the two, but i still think button is one of the best drivers on the circuit, at least top five, possibly third behind alonso and hamilton actually.


I suppose, and he's the only one of the championship contenders from last year who can pass clean.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

about 24 days to go, really pumped for this one

hoping force india can be real competitive, di resta looks a talent and sutil is one of my favourite drivers. plus of course it's great to see teams build themselves up from little/nothing.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Kiz said:


> love the look of this car.


Apparently that's only an interim livery. I'd rather they kept it like that.

From what you can deduce from testing (not very much then) it looks like the Ferrari is very reliable. I know I may sound dull but I reckon it's between Vettel and Alonso this year and maybe Lewis too if Macca get there act together. 

Shame about Kubica. At least Heidfeld will have a drive though. It's criminal that he and Hulk both didn't.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

had a bet with a friend for massa to win last season, but due to him not getting a full season i've got another chance. gone with hamilton as i don't see webber and vetel ever co-existing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some decent odds on sportsbet for drivers champion. button at 11 bucks looks tasty, as does schu at 13. massa at 17 too.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Nick Heidfeld has been confirmed as Kubica's replacement.



> Lotus Renault GP is pleased to announce that Nick Heidfeld has joined the team, taking over driving duties from the injured Robert Kubica, starting at this week’s test session in Barcelona.
> 
> The 33-year-old German is one of the most experienced drivers in Formula 1 having started 172 races over the last 11 seasons. He will race alongside Vitaly Petrov when the season gets underway in Bahrain on 13 March.
> 
> ...


http://www.lotusrenaultgp.com/spip.php?article4060


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Heidfeld will flourish in the Renault, what will they do if Kubica comes back and, for example, Heidfeld is miles ahead in the drivers championship? Drop Petrov?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, if Heidfeld impresses they will probably demote Petrov. He was only saved last season because of that drive in the last race.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is surely Nick Heidfeld's last chance to win a grand prix. Not sure if the car's capable of it, but it would certainly be nice to see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no way will kubica be back before the end of the season. he's still in intensive care.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Hearing that the Bahrain GP is in doubt due to all the protests etc. Bernie says if it doesn't calm down by Wednesday he will have to cancel it!

I was wondering if they couldn't switch it with Abu Dhabi or something. They are quite close. But I guess tickets are sold, ships sent etc.

As for Heidfeld I reckon he will do well. He was nearly on par with Kubica in their years at BMW so is more than a worthy replacement. I expect him to beat Petrov comfortably.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

RATED R RULES said:


> As for Heidfeld I reckon he will do well. He was nearly on par with Kubica in their years at BMW so is more than a worthy replacement. I expect him to beat Petrov comfortably.


Almost on par? Heidfeld was clearly the better driver 2 years out of 3. It was only 2008 where Kubica was the better of the two.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll be disappointed if the Bahrain GP is called off, it wasn't the most enthralling race last year but still it's the start of the season nevertheless.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> I'll be disappointed if the Bahrain GP is called off, it wasn't the most enthralling race last year but still it's the start of the season nevertheless.


Yeah, at least it's back to the old layout. It's not a classic, i'll be the first to admit, but it's sure as hell better without that pointless endurance extension. That was actually a decent overtaking spot. Check these out for example.

Alonso passing Trulli 2009
Heidfeld passing Alonso 2007

Also, I found this video of Nick Heidfeld dancing to rave. Never knew he had it in him, Massa doing the pharaoh dance on the other hand, fpalm

Nick Heidfeld rave dancing

I thought i'd add it being Nick Heidfeld is the man of the moment.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

it's easily the worst GP on the calendar, last year was a complete procession and literally everyone was then complaining that no refueling was the ruin of F1. it should be called off if the civil unrest continues.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

that was pretty poor driving from bahrein though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Where would they stage the race if not in Bahrain? Surely they wouldn't just cancel the round, Bernie would hate to lose the cash.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

bye bye bahrain


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seb said:


> bye bye bahrain


I'm kind of annoyed about this, mostly because of an extra 2 weeks wait. It would have been better than last year's Bahrain Grand Prix.

At least we ain't missing a race at Spa or Montreal though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, the wait is what annoys me. i want the season to start.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ released in june, has already won awards


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone follow the WRC here? Rally Mexico next week, should be an interesting event with road cleaning on the first day


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

McLaren are having huge problems with their car at this moment in time. They need to pray for a miracle to have a competitive car this year.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> McLaren are having huge problems with their car at this moment in time. They need to pray for a miracle to have a competitive car this year.


Mercedes were worried earlier on, I wonder if Renault can challenge for 3rd place this season?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> McLaren are having huge problems with their car at this moment in time. They need to pray for a miracle to have a competitive car this year.


they had the 3rd best car last season, yet hamilton led the championship for most of the season and for a long time button was second. really hope they can pull something out of the bag soon though as i'd like to see them with the best car again.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

can't see renault challenging for the title without their best driver.

petrov = jobber, heidfeld = jobber to the stars.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Two weeks away now. I'm hoping for a competitive season with Red Bull not dominating qualy like last year. 
It's a fools game but, Top 10 Predictions:

WDC:
1.Vettel
2.Webber
3.Alonso
4.Lewis
5.Massa
6.Button
7.Rosberg
8.Schumacher
9.Heidfeld
10.Alguersuari

Constructors:
1.RBR
2.Ferrari
3.McLaren
4.Mercedes
5.Renault
6.Williams
7.Toro Rosso
8.Sauber
9.FI
10.Lotus

And I predict that A Toro Rosso and a Williams will beat both McLarens out of Q3 in Melbourne.

And by the way, there is a campaign in the UK this week to get The Chain to Number 1 this Sunday. Realistically Top 10 would be a success. So if you want to get involved download it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

It's shaping up to be one of the most competitive seasons in recent years. Still devastated about Kubica really, managed 3 podiums last season in a car that wasn't really much of a challenger, including finishing second in Melbourne (Would also have finished 2nd in Melbourne the season before if Vettel didn't fuck up and take him out). Could definitely have challenged if Renault deliver a car even slightly better this season.

The race itself starts at 7AM in england, gonna set my alarm for about 5 (assuming that's when the coverage starts), make a cup of tea, and then when the race is finished go back asleep. So geared up for this!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

mercedes have been strong in the tests. so i'm hoping for a good season from them. RB and Ferrari will be favorites. anyone but Alonso please.

can't see mclaren mounting any serious challenge at the start of the season, btw. Button and Hamilton have admitted it themselves.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Jorge Suarez said:


> mercedes have been strong in the tests. so i'm hoping for a good season from them. RB and Ferrari will be favorites. anyone but Alonso please.
> 
> can't see mclaren mounting any serious challenge at the start of the season, btw. Button and Hamilton have admitted it themselves.


To be honest Mercedes were God awful until the last 2 days of testing when they put an update on, so they are the unknown. Could turn up and be on pole or be a bit off the pace. I'm hoping for either a Schumacher or Alonso title. Anyone but Hamilton please.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

what's wrong with hamilton?

easily the most exciting driver on the circuit, and arguably the best 'racer' since senna. probably the fastest as well now that raikonnen has fucked off to rallying.


----------



## kronic160 (Mar 14, 2007)

This year is going to be interesting hopefully we have a four driver battle.

Not sure on the rules however, if you guys want to join a fantasy f1 league www.f1extreme.net


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seb said:


> what's wrong with hamilton?
> 
> easily the most exciting driver on the circuit, and arguably the best 'racer' since senna. probably the fastest as well now that raikonnen has fucked off to rallying.


Kobayashi is the most exciting driver on the circuit.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Kobayashi and Perez will be two exciting teamates that's for sure. Alonso is the most complete driver on the circuit in my opinion and Hamilton is perhaps the fastest.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

RATED R RULES said:


> Kobayashi and Perez will be two exciting teamates that's for sure. Alonso is the most complete driver on the circuit in my opinion and Hamilton is perhaps the fastest.


Yeah, almost everyone has some special talent. Hamilton and Vettel are incredibly quick. Alonso and Webber and complete drivers. Heidfeld and Button are reliable. Kobayashi and Petrov are exciting.


----------



## kronic160 (Mar 14, 2007)

Alonso has been good at isolating himself and stating that, "he's not here to make friends". Vettel I think is in the same boat but still to young to look arrogant in public. Looking back at past champions, you can see the mirror images that follow in Mansell and Senna. Those 2 (of many I'm sure) were clearly out for themselves and not the team.

The more competitive cars the better the driving because all of a sudden everyone is driving for themselves.:evil: This will make viewing much more enjoyable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this fake rain/sprinkers idea is absolutely awful imo.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kiz said:


> this fake rain/sprinkers idea is absolutely awful imo.


Just read up on that, dreadful idea.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Can understand they want to add it to create drama but its wasteful and can be pretty dangerous, especially for those on very dry tyres. Wouldn't mind to see it in action at least once, but wouldn't entirely recommend it beyond that one try.


----------



## kronic160 (Mar 14, 2007)

Kiz said:


> this fake rain/sprinkers idea is absolutely awful imo.


hopefully the equipment malfunctions and we have typhon type of weather...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Can understand they want to add it to create drama but its wasteful and can be pretty dangerous, especially for those on very dry tyres. Wouldn't mind to see it in action at least once, but wouldn't entirely recommend it beyond that one try.


If it had to be done once it'd have to be at Bahrain, the most boring race of the calender (that's if they ever have it there again)


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

kronic160 said:


> hopefully the equipment malfunctions and we have typhon type of weather...


If we have a typhon type weather its likely race would called of or stopped


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i presume we mean typhoon and not a greek god.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like whatever McLaren did to their car worked. Top of practice in Australia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

been watching it. mclaren, ferrari and red bull have all looked the goods.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

great news.

glad the season is starting at australia, the bahrain gp is always a borefest.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just watching P1 on iPlayer, completely buzzing for this.


----------



## kronic160 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm hoping for a repeat of last year in terms of front runners. I'm hoping the slower guys have moved up a few seconds  to make the middle more competitive.

Just a reminder if anyone is interested swing by my link and participate for the season it's free and why not put your knowledge in play to see how good you really know your racing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

foxsports.com.au said:


> Jenson Button and Lewis Hamilton have taken opening day honours with a one-two for McLaren after a rain affected second practice session at the Australian Formula One Grand Prix.
> 
> The McLarens of Jenson Button and Lewis Hamilton led the leaderboard for much of the session and maintained their positions to put McLaren one-two at the end of day one in Australia for the second year in a row.
> 
> ...


So excited


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the pirelli tires look like they wear very poorly, massa had a right front lockup in p1 iirc and instantly had a chunk out of his tyre. it doesnt rubber down nearly as much as the bridgestone's and that was evident in the v8 supercar race they had, when it took till about lap 15 to get some decent grip.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Felt so sorry for Karun Chandhok, car spins out of control on the first practice lap of the season, with a new team no less, but still couldn't help but have a little chuckle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's absolute garbage, guys like de la rosa and hulkenburg must be spewing he's a got a race seat.

paul stoddart on telly, reminds me of WEBBER coming 5th.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wouldn't be suprised already if Vettel dominates from the first lap tomorrow with the car going a second faster than the rest. Tomorrow will be a great watch solely on how they adapt to their new cars.

Predicting
1. Vettel
2. Hamilton
3. Webber
4. Button
5. Alonso

Top 5 unchanged.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Nah, with the new rules I can't see an unchanged top 5. I reckon:
1. Vettel
2. Webber
3. Alonso (Horner says Ferrari have a full race set-up on and have good tyre wear and race pace)
4. Button
5. Rosberg

Hamilton to have a mechanical failure (just a random feeling I have). I think it will be a good race. And with Perez, Maldonado and Di Restaall next to each other there will 95% be a 1st corner incident


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

petrov looked very good.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

petrov indeed looked very good on race.

tough luck for button. felt he would have been on the podium had not for that silly move on massa. speaking about massa, how on earth that jobber is still with ferrari?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Because Massa is willing to let Ferrari piss all over him for Alonso.

Anyway a decent start to the season. That Williams car has pretty good core pace, it's a shame Rubens got a bit too over enthusiastic when trying to take Rosberg. Major fuck up there. Also, the Sauber looks like a very neat and tidy car. Watch out for Perez, who somehow got away with a 1 stopper, amazing drive.

Petrov looks good, it does make me wonder what Kubica could do with that car, it's a shame we won't see it this year. I reckon he could have been a real threat this season. Heidfeld can fuck off.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Petrov and Perez looked great. Shame the Saubers got DQ'd because that was one impressive debut. Rear-wing didn't work well, Kers is pointless (they all use it at the same time or not at all with no cost (Red Bull)) and the tyres were the main thing that made the race a good one. 

I think Heidfeld will be good, he just got unlucky in Q1 with traffic and could do nothing in the race.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i seriously dont think heidfeld is good enough anymore. should have gone senna or hulkenburg


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Superb showing from Petrov there, same for Perez.

Vettel just looks untouchable at the moment.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Well it was good race with red bull ,mcleran and ferrari looking very although its bit hard to say only from this Gp 

Out of the new comers Perez looked good and petrov drove real well , as did Nico till his crash Micheal again looked bit of pace


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> Superb showing from Petrov there, same for Perez.
> 
> Vettel just looks untouchable at the moment.


This.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Pity about Sauber getting disqualified, both drivers did very well, Perez more impressive. Will be interesting to see if their appeal will be successful.

Curious if Petrov can be consistent this season. Renault's car looks good but may be held down by Heidfeld in constructors table.

Vettel's dominance was expected, the guy is the best driver out there and in a different class.

Can't wait for Malaysia, not exactly the best or entertaining circuit but its lay-out will be a good test.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vettel is nowhere near Alonso or Hamilton, who are the best two drivers.

If he was the best driver out there he'd have won the WDC last year with at least 5 races to spare.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

At the moment, hes the best on form. Would also rank him higher than Hamilton. Vettel has led every race since Japan (crashed in Korea but was 1st until then). Plus, he is only going to get better.

While I would also consider Alonso more well-rounded than Vettel, I can't really imagine him doing as great as Vettel is doing, if they were in the same cars. But thats just a personal perspective.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vettel looks in great form at the moment, but he's nowhere near Hamilton (in terms of who's the better driver). Hamilton has been driver of the season every year since he started F1. Vettel had the massively dominant red bull car last season, huge team favouritism over webber, yet caused at least 3 crashes (button, webber and sutil) last season and only won the WDC because of an Alonso tactical error in the very last race. Vettel is a very decent driver though, despite his recklessness. He's on a par with Button these days (though Button was far more clinical in 2009 when he had the dominant car).


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Lewis makes too many mistakes to be considered the best driver around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lewis is the best 'racer' since Senna. All drivers make mistakes. Vettel caused 3 crashes last season. Alonso's tactical failings cost him the WDC last season. Button just doesn't have the speed which is why he's played second fiddle to Lewis since joining. Webber is just average.

Hamilton had a remarkable, multiple record-breaking first season and would've been world champion if him and McLaren hadn't bottled it. Second season, he wins the WDC despite a string of ridiculous FIA penalties he picked up during the season. Third season, he led the WDC for the majority of the season in what was quite frankly a rubbish McLaren.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

@seb WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA...

Did you just say the youngest world champion in the history of F1 is not as good as Alonso and Hamilton? Do you even watch F1 or do you just read up on 'the sun' every day getting your info...

Sebastian Vettel after his world title win has shown far more ability with his car for his age than either Alonso or Hamilton did. You don't just go about mouthing off on a wrestling forum thinking you know something about Formula 1 without some kind of real F1 fan coming across, reading how silly you sound.

*Vettel looks in great form at the moment, but he's nowhere near Hamilton (in terms of who's the better driver)* In what...just overtaking? I would admit he isn't as good as Lewis in overtaking but Lewis is behind on vettel on race/quali pace, nerves, tyre management. Why should vettel have to overtake anybody if he always destroys people at qualifying. Not his problem that the rest are slower.

_*Vettel had the massively dominant red bull car last season*_ The best drivers always get the best cars, Fangio, Clark, Hill, Lauda, Prost, Senna, Schumacher, Hamilton, Alonso and Vettel. They all got their dominant cars to win the WDC. You try to make it sound that the car drove itself around the tracks all season. Vettel gets the best car (from the start) in 1 season and he wins the WDC, it took Lewis 2 years with the best car to win, he also didn't win on merit at Brazil in 2008 either. Lewis was choking under pressure from the cars behind him on the final race, who else by (vettel) in a toro rosso. In the end Lewis was lucky that Glock didn't beat them both to the line on the final lap. 
Vettel though who won the WDC on the final race,...in the tightest season ever,...needing a win to beat alonso...and having Lewis in 2nd trying to beat him. 
In 2008 Lewis only had to beat Felipe Massa which isn't very impressive being a 2 horse race, vettel had to beat: Alonso, Lewis, Button, Webber and on the final 4 races he pulls it out of the bag with 3 wins. Which world champion do you think was the more deserving?

*only won the WDC because of an Alonso tactical error in the very last race.* Luck is 50% of F1, ask any driver in the sport. Same thing can be said for lewis, he was lucky that Ferrari messed up Massa's pit stop at Singapore 2008, with the new light system they brought in. He was about to concrete his chances to win the WDC, if that didn't happen Massa would be World champion not lewis.

*huge team favouritism over webber* Alonso, Heikki and Button, all have been done over by McLaren product lewis. Vettel has had far less favouritism than Lewis would ever dread for by having to fight for number 1. 
He is a Red Bull driver product, a big market brand and a far better driver than Webber. Did you watch the GP quali yesterday? vettel was 9 tenths faster than Webber in quali ((which is massive in f1 terms)), so now you would understand if any "favoritism" would go vettel's way, the kids a freak of nature and the WDC has just made him stronger at the tender age of 23. Vettel has yet to peak which wont happen until around age 25-27.


*He's on a par with Button these days.* Go on any F1 forum and say that and you would get laughed at, I promise you that one buddy. Vettel prooved he was already better than Button in the 09 season, since Button only won the title with the double decker diffuser from the start helping him win. Top drivers: 1st Alonso/ 2nd Vettel,Lewis,Kubica/ 5th Rosberg (constantly outdoing Schumacher)/ 6th Webber/ 7th Button...

What you need to know is that vettel is already in the top 3, Alonso is named the best driver on the grid with people who have a far bigger say in it than f1 fans like me. 

Alonso was voted by drivers and team principles that he was the best driver on the grid, dominating any other driver in the poll. He helps to evolve the car far better than what Vettel and Lewis can, thats a known fact. It's because he started in lower teams which were back runners, something you can't teach in the front runner teams, this is Lewis' major weakness, but 2009 helped him with that some what. Vettel came into BMW then Toro Rosso showing immense maturity and skill before getting into Red Bull. You should thank Alonso giving all his data to help McLaren in 07 from his previous Renault days and the settings for the car at every grand prix to help a rookie. You want to know why Alonso got annoyed with lewis that year? it's because Alonso was doing all the work. Alonso helped make the car so good that it carried on into the 08 season.


_*Lewis is the best 'racer' since Senna*_ Lewis Hamilton is nothing to Senna, get that thought out of your head thinking different. Senna is one of the greatest drivers of all time and was very ruthless when it came to winning. The only person to claim that greatness since senna is Schumacher, 7xWDC for a reason. Schumi in his prime would make Lewis look like another Mika Haikkenen over their careers together.

*Vettel caused 3 crashes last season* Spa and Turkey are the 2 of the 3 you bring up but the sutil one at silverstone wasn't a crash, touching... but not a crash. He would of been on the podium if Lewis didn't slice his tyres with his front wing (which seems he likes doing now at the start). Lewis caused multiple DNF's because of being a plank, massa at monza and webber at Singapore and lets not forget the crash in Japan, wasting testing time. 4 years in F1 and he does something like that. 
Spa wasn't vettel's fault he lost front downforce when coming up behind Button and it was also wet, hench him losing control when trying to overtake. 
Turkey was like 70%vettel and 30% webber. Webber lost the lead to vettel coming into the corner, he should of backed off. It seems webber didn't think much when he just held his ground to his own teammate, very silly... and vettel was far too hostile that's it, what do you expect, he had both McLarens behind him closing the gap and webber was lapping slower.

*Webber is just average* He is more of a challenge than Heikki was in Mclaren you know. Webber has improved so much over the past 2 years after getting his first stock of wins. He has tons of experience to pile on vettel when over the whole season. 10 years age difference would give an obvious advantage in certain area's which vettel is still learning.

*Hamilton had a remarkable, multiple record-breaking first season and would've been world champion if him and McLaren hadn't bottled it.* So?... Jaques Villeneuve nearly became the first rookie world champion but lost against Damon Hill, he then went off to win in 1997 but never won again, same could happen to Lewis, 1 year doesn't solidify a whole career. 
The reason why McLaren bottled it, is because Lewis is unable to take the race into his own hands and dictate what he wants. Look at Alonso and Button for example, sometimes they feel the pit crew are wrong and will make the change based of their experience, I've yet to see Lewis take control of the team and only seems to bitch and cry when something goes wrong, tough luck, was his own fault and it was karma for McLaren stealing Ferrari designs that year anyway. He sealed his fate to not winning the title after they screwed up in China.

*he wins the WDC despite a string of ridiculous FIA penalties he picked up during the season* Well.. that's what happens when you cut corners to gain places, it's called cheating...Lewis always did cut corners right up to the 2009 season, until the stewards said they would all get drivethrough penalties for doing so. The reason why no other driver got the same problem is because they kept all 4 tyres on the track matey, thats a fact.

*Third season, he led the WDC for the majority of the season in what was quite frankly a rubbish McLaren.* lol, you what? the third season....leading the WDC......in 2009???. DUDE! he never lead the WDC in 2009, if you watched it that season which it looks like you didn't you would know Button lead from the start with the Brawn GP team, with Rubens and Vettel tailing him. Hamilton was rubbish the first half of the season, even Rosberg was beating Lewis in a (Williams) until that hunk of junk got sorted. The only thing Lewis won that season was being the biggest liar by trying to mislead the stewards regarding Trulli going past him on a safety car period... fpalm

*If he was the best driver out there he'd have won the WDC last year with at least 5 races to spare.* 2-3 races left yer but not 5, thats a bit exaggerated, being infront by 125 points would have to be an almost perfect season for him. 
This wasn't a schumi dominant era again, McLaren and Ferrari were not miles away and their engines were more powerful in the straights so they had their strengths as well for the season. 
Vettel was screwed out of reliability problems at 4 GP's, Bahrain/engine/was 1st, Australia/brakes/was 1st, Korea/engine/was 1st, Barcelona/brakes/would of been 2nd. Unlike Mark's Red Bull where it seemed to be bullet proof all season thats why he looked to have done so well.

I've watched F1 since 1992, not jumping on some band wagon for Lewis fanboys who have only started watching it. When i hear the words "only started watching" and "because of lewis" you instantly become nothing IMO, you will talk but all I will do is block the sound coming into my ears. Just like Dr Cox in his "Happy Place"

Alonso, Hamilton and Vettel will all go down in history as the greatest drivers in their generation without a doubt, but with Adrian Newey on vettel's side it will be him who will get the most WDC's at the end of their careers.

One rule of F1 that all fans should know, you don't mess with Adrian Newey when it comes to designing cars...FACT!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> Vettel is nowhere near Alonso or Hamilton, who are the best two drivers.
> 
> If he was the best driver out there he'd have won the WDC last year with at least 5 races to spare.


he still won.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if vettel doesnt crash/have reliablity issues he should win every race. the thing just looks perfect really. the looks on the drivers faces after qualifying when checking the times said it all really.


----------



## kronic160 (Mar 14, 2007)

Com'on Vettel won in a Torro Rosso... Alonso need Piquet to wreck his car to win in a Renault. Vettel is more talented at this age than Alonso was.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

alonso lovefest needs to end. he's a good driver and but the praise he gets is bit over the top. he had the standout cars in 2005 and 06. if Kimi had a reliable car in 2005, he would ended as world champ. 

and that dude has serious attitude problems. troubles seem to follow him wherever he goes.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

In all respect to Alonso for those 2 years he did beat Schumacher and put him into retirement early.
Yer Alonso is treated like Jesus in Spain, but they never had a world champion to cheer on in F1 so it would be normal for him to look "overrated". It was the same when England won the rugby world cup, intrest in rugby increased. I never watched a game in my life before then.

Alonso is a different breed of driver to the likes of Lewis and Jenson. He wears his heart and flag on his sleeve and doesn't just drive for himself, but his country and team. Jenson is an old school F1 playboy, (good on him I say) but driver wise he is on a lower level of determination compared to Alonso, if it came to risking one's life. Lewis is bit of both of those drivers, laid back but aggressive, he drivers for himself and likes to challenge everything that comes his way. He also likes to enjoy himself doing PR events and keeping in the limelight for as much as possible, why shouldn't he? he is a damn good driver and needs to brag about it once in a while. 
You can tell from last season that Lewis has opened up more to Jenson then he ever did with Alonso or Heikki, that I feel was his fathers influence, making him behave that ruthless to be the number 1 driver all the time. You cant have fighting in a team for dominance, that won't work anymore in modern F1. Either the team make drivers equal the whole way through and get both 100% from them, or do a Ferrari/McLaren and just have 1 driver top dog, yet the second driver will lose confidence doing so.

So many negative rumours go around Alonso with "spygate" "crashgate" "teamorders.....gate" when infact thats a normal day in the office for F1. 

Other drivers:

Lewis: "spygate" "liegate" "lowfuelgate" "swervegate" "safetycargate", etc....

Vettel: "wing/gate" "turkeygate" <- All other fans accusing Red Bull of team orders and Mark Webber getting screwed over.

And many more...

Team orders have been around from the start of F1 and most teams have used them once in a while to get the "best team result".

Crashgate, I'm not sure Alonso knew about it until after the race. You see Flavio (team principle for Renault at the time) was also Alonso's manager, why would he risk his biggest money maker telling him what plans he was up to, which could risk him being banned for a few years. I admit Alonso "plays dumb" to things that are clearly obvious, but i'm pritty sure any other driver would do the same, they would sell their own mothers for a WDC.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Man, Vettel was on fire this past weekend. I'm a bit miffed that the Saubers were DQ'ed, apparently for extra pieces on the top of the rear wing. It'll be nice to see if the Pirelli tires can be fixed to help lay-down rubber over the course of the weekend, as the marbles of rubber towards the end of the GP was just awful, considering the FIA has done so much to try to facilitate overtaking (Movable rear wing, KERS), only for the marbles to take that away.

That said, I do believe that Vettel is quite possibly the strongest driver in F1 right now. He does have help with Adrian Newey creating genius designs, but it takes a great driver to win races, and he was quite dominant at Melbourne. The Saubers were surprising in qualifying and during the race, and Alonso was able to get a respectable result out of the Ferrari F150. They've still got plenty of work to do.

Also, I guess it was a good idea to bring back the 107% rule - one race with it back, and there's already been an infraction.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Malaysia is having epic weather at the moment. Next race will be interesting.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Qualifying predictions

1. Sebastian Vettel
2. Mark Webber
3. Jenson Button
4. Lewis Hamilton
5. Nico Rosberg
6. Fernando Alonso
7. Michael Schumacher
8. Filipe Massa

Predicting a Red Bull 1&2 purely on their form. McLaren can easily snatch those spots. Was opting for Mark Webber because of his practise results, but I think Sebastian may pull out the pace for qualifying, and manage. That is, if it doesn't rain. If it rains, then it'll be entirely different. Would probably expect Button to top the field in those circumstances.

While Ferrari not looking too great currently, I still expect them to get ahead of the rest of the field, with Mercedes playing the wild card. Difficult to predict this early on in the season.

1. Mark Webber
2. Jenson Button
3. Lewis Hamilton
4. Fernando Alonso
5. Michael Schumacher
6. Nico Rosberg
7. Filipe Massa
8. Vitaly Petrov

Just a pre-qualifying prediction of the race results. Got a gut feeling that says that Vettel is going to crash out.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

A very tight qualifying this time round by both the Red Bull and McLaren teams, Lewis and Jenson have certainly got a faster car compared to Australia. Yet it still shows character from Vettel beating Lewis by a tenth in equal cars and he didn't bottle it towards the end which is most important. Now the people, McLaren and the British media can stop hyping up the Red Bull being FAR! superior than the McLaren. Today prooves it isn't on quali pace at least, the McLaren is equal to the Red Bull and vettel just got more out of his car.

@Desecrated

Not trying to be a spelling prick but "Filipe"'s name is spelt ((Felipe)), for future reference, nothing else mate


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Much closer than Melbourne, hopefully, in the interests of entertainment I hope there isn't another pillar to post victory for Vettel, and looking at the qualifying, we might be in luck.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

If you're really lucky it will rain from the start, but from a vettel fan point of view I don't want it to rain whatsoever for the whole race. Lewis or Webber could smash into the back of him if it was to rain heavily. I just know it would happen since Lewis loves to kiss vettel's backside at the first corner.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Suprised a lot by Heidfeld's start, never really rated the guy as a driver so I was shocked by a good start and end by him. Mark Webber's fightback, with 4 pit stops even, was fantastic imo.

Jenson beating Lewis is what I expected all weekend, just something about a track like Malaysia, imo, brings out Button's strength. Fernando got a bit unlucky with the clash on Hamilton, bit more patience and he would of got through anyway.

Still expecting Ferrari to pick up around mid-season but at this rate, they, McLaren, Webber and maybe Renault will just be fighting for second.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Well in the heat of the moment Fernando didn't know how bad Lewis' tyres were if he did I'm sure he would of picked a better moment, because lets be honest Lewis was struggling towards the end. But remember Alonso didn't have DRS to do it in the straights, so if he didn't go for that slow exit speed from Lewis on that corner he might of never got another chance.

Great drive by Heidfeld, Kobayashi and Webber out of all the other drivers. Have no idea what was going through Petrov's head when he decided to become the next sputnik, ruining more points for renault/lotus

But none the less a very controlled race by Vettel, he has yet again been solid all weekend and nobody can seem to match it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Some early predictions for this weekend;

Qualifying
1. Vettel
2. Hamilton
3. Webber
4. Button
5. Petrov
6. Massa
7. Alonso
8. Rosberg
9. Heidfeld
10. Schumacher

Can't really seperate 5-9 places. Expecting Heidfeld, if he has a clean qualifying session, to end up 6th. But don't think he'll have the greatest lap round. Alonso not looking too promising in practise thus far, but hes still a contender for picking up at least 10 points.

Race
1. Vettel
2. Webber
3. Button
4. Hamilton
5. Petrov
6. Alonso
7. Heidfeld
8. Rosberg
9. Massa
10. Kobayashi


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

If anybody is going to make future bets on who will win the WDC this year don't bother putting it on Lewis. He looks to be really struggling with the tyres, being unable to match the pace of the Red Bulls over the long stints let alone the short stints. If you want a dark horse who "might" and I really do mean MIGHT! beat Vettel over the season choose Button. He looks to have no problem with the options and can nearly match those times using the primes over a good distance on race day. He also looks to have got over his qualifying problems from last year which is a bonus for the season.

No for Webber is because he is being battered by his teammate every race, which must be a real negative impact for him. He'll win a race or two but not as many as last year I reckon. Don't bother with the Mercs or Renaults since it's only a matter of time when team driver ability and team hardwear increase the gap further in the case of the Red Bull, McLaren and Ferrari. The Ferrari might suck now but it's still far from a finished season for them until about Canada, which is around 2 months away, In that time they will surpass Renault Lotus, watch it happen...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, Button has been looking great the past 2 races. Nice finishes, especially Melbourne after the bad start. He won't get favoured over Hamilton for strategies however, which will most likely cost McLaren their chance of getting the Drivers Championship back to them.

Vettel domination is definately expected, in my opinion, for China. No time for improvements in any car between the last week favours his chances of winning.

I can see Ferrari getting back into the game for Turkey in 3 weeks, however. They have the determination to work hard for those pieces that need the improvement. McLaren will no doubt look for improvements also, but in typical style, they'll find degrades.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Well well well, I really thought McLaren would have a bigger shout at this GP being at least 1-2 tenths off maximum, but not 7tenths. Vettel went out again knowing he could do better which is scary.

He's probably 8-9 tenths faster than Button but just didn't want to wreak the last option tyres too much, same goes for Button, knowing where they stand on the grid early on helped.

Yer Lewis has got a fresh pair of options for his second stint but he still needs to make them last with decent grip for more than just 1 lap this time. I expect Nico to overtake Hamilton over the course of the race since he is also great at maintaining his tyres like Jenson. Be great action with Webber I reckon.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Webber will definately have a messy start, followed by a very good race, in my opinion. He is a determined individual. He'll pick up a couple of points unquestionably.

Rosberg does look set to have a great race after a strong qualifying. But it can turn sour for him quickly, with Mercedes not having the best start to the season. Renault looks inconsistent thus far, can expect them to push up the grid quickly before faltering out a bit behind the Ferraris.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

If Nico ever needed an aggressive start to get on the podium, this is it tbh. He has to attack Lewis into the first corner and chase Button. If he doesn't he'll go down that grid again faster than you can blink...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

come on Webber


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Amazing late performance by Webber, makes me wonder what he could do if he had the KERS, plus a couple of positions higher in qualifying. Disappointed with Hamilton's win, Vettel's car sorely lacks the KERS. While hes got good raw pace, he has nothing to help him when hes leading the race on tyres with little grip. Nice performances by Massa and Rosberg at the start but the two stop strategy hurt them a little bit.

Renault had the disadvantage of bad pole positions, but would also say this GP exposed their cars. Both drivers make a few clumsy mistakes, a bit too often.

3 weeks to Turkey, Ferrari should be back amongst the lead-runners and Red Bull will probably be running with KERS. If not, perfect opportunity for McLaren to close the gap on Vettel.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

What an incredible drive by Webber. Hamilton drove really well too.

Jenson Button is a fucking idiot, however. "Yeah I just went into the wrong team garage"


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

A very good race, hope you all watched it from the start....WOW

An unlucky start for vettel with the wheelspin at the start, KERS not working halfway through, the 2 stop didn't work and unable to communicate with the pit crew. I find he did a great job getting 2nd since it was obvious the 3 stop worked far better than a 2. A monster drive by webber but he did have option tyres to spare to pull it off a deserved 3rd and showing qualifying actually means nothing now. In the future you will probably see only 1 run by the front runners with the softs as the other option will be used for race day, in Red Bulls case I doubt this result will happen again, vettel is a master on 1 lap qualifying and will work in his favour if the rest do the same. Also a great drive by vettel towards the end, holding Lewis and making him work for the place even if his tyres were shot. 

Lewis' pit crew made the right call regarding 3 stops and pritty much ignored the qualifying result yesterday was flawless the whole race, nothing else to say he just won etc, plain and simple...

Unlucky for Nico, reckon he would of got on the podium above vettel if it wasn't for the conserving fuel BS that Mercedes did to him, pritty much handing places to Lewis and Jenson. He also got screwed over by Maldonado being a twat, not looking at the blue flags let alone his mirrors since Nico and Jenson were coming up fast trying to lap him, he pritty much helped Jenson to overtake. Sorry i've never said anything bad about a driver this year but Maldonando is a fucking wanker.....sigh so up his own arse being the GP2 champ. If Nico had the Red Bull or McLaren I reckon he would of won that race with the gap he had on the rest after the first pit stop, he was around the 6 second barrier when vettel came out.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Marked out when Hamilton took Vettel, great win for Lewis

Massive props for Mark Webber, absolutely stunning drive.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

It would of been better if Vettel had KERS working and fresher tyres to defend himself on the closing stages, but we cant have it all etc... 

Vettel was a sitting duck towards the end but Kudos for him slowing down Hamilton for those 2 laps on shot tyres.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Turn 8 on the Istanbul circuit looks very dodgy, Maldonado spun out and nearly crashed, Schumacher had trouble going around, the only one who really had no trouble at all was Lewis Hamilton who just glided over it. 

Could be a few incidents there on Sunday.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> Turn 8 on the Istanbul circuit looks very dodgy, Maldonado spun out and nearly crashed, Schumacher had trouble going around, the only one who really had no trouble at all was Lewis Hamilton who just glided over it.
> 
> Could be a few incidents there on Sunday.


I know. Did you see the slow motion shots on how much the car shakes. It looks pretty bad in the driver seats. The Renaults didn't look too shaky though in comparison.

The circuit reminds me a bit of Interlagos, the bumpiness and the first corner, except a less steep gradient.

Could be a very interesting race. Virgin look like they could job to HRT this weekend. I also think Lewis may have a chance of pole. I'm just hoping Rubens could at least score a point this weekend. I'm also wondering if Perez can pull off a Melbourne-esque race as it's supposed to be tough on tyres.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I know. Did you see the slow motion shots on how much the car shakes. It looks pretty bad in the driver seats. The Renaults didn't look too shaky though in comparison.
> 
> The circuit reminds me a bit of Interlagos, the bumpiness and the first corner, except a less steep gradient.
> 
> Could be a very interesting race. Virgin look like they could job to HRT this weekend. I also think Lewis may have a chance of pole. I'm just hoping Rubens could at least score a point this weekend. I'm also wondering if Perez can pull off a Melbourne-esque race as it's supposed to be tough on tyres.


There'll be plenty of stops, Fernando Alonso went out on Wet tyres and after just 5 laps they were starting to wear very badly, all of the McLaren chiefs came out of their boxes to try and have a look. Surely they must have been bad tyres or something, otherwise, if there's a wet race on sunday each driver could need upwards of 10 stops


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! what a quali result by Vettel, just untouchable. Four tenths a lap faster than what Webber could do. If it doesn't rain vettel will walk away with this by some distance, even on his teammate. 

Respect for the comeback while missing out practice 1 and 2 and still putting it on pole. That's why he is ranked one of the best on the grid, considering his age "23" he will only get better in the next coming years.

Nico's finally showing his stuff in that fixed Mercedes and he is already taking it to Lewis in what looks to be equal cars now. Sooner or later that Merc will get close to the Red Bull with their upgrade packages and hopefully take it to Vettel and Webber through the season.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yet another flawless win from Vettel, only lost the lead once to Button who still had to pit. The DRS Zone in Istanbul needs some serious consideration, the overtaking was just far too easy on that straight.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Only four races gone, but the championship is already Vettel's to lose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh joy, another vettel win. a season full of boring races. nothing really happened after the fantastic button/hamilton duel.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DB said:


> Only four races gone, but the championship is already Vettel's to lose.


Sadly you're right, would take a monumental improvement from everyone around him, or a series of mechanical fuck ups from his car for him to lose it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

another boring procession, the fastest cars qualify first and second and finish there, no wonder the crowd in turkey was awful. this is like 2009 all over again.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol boring? that race was nearly as good as China IMO. So vettel controlled the race the whole way and showed why he is world champion and it's now boring?

Yes the fight for 1st was over after the first corner, but please the rest of it was by far "boring": Renaults trying to take each other out, Lewis going wide on the first lap losing places, Kobayashi going up the grid from 24th to 10th, Hamilton fighting with Jenson just like last year, schumi struggling against lower cars, Nico catching Jenson on the final few laps, Lewis' pit crew screwing up making the fight for 4th closer with Nico, Webber losing a place to Nico into the first corner, Alonso and Webber trading places, jenson overtaking Nico on the final corner, Kobayashi's overtake on Schumi on the grass!!! with Buemi In the mix making a 3 car fight.....and also others.

The reason why Turkey is so quiet is because CVC and Bernie fail to promote the race not because Vettel is kicking the shit out of the other top flight drivers...

It only seems boring to the part time british fans because Lewis isn't winning.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There was no contest in the race, it was over after the first corner, and yes it's only because i'm british, thats why I said "as boring as 2009" when a British driver won. In fact F1 was only exciting last year because the Red Bull drivers didn't take advantage of their vastly superior car, though this year Vettel is taking advantage. The title race is practically over already.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> There was no contest in the race, it was over after the first corner, and yes it's only because i'm british, thats why I said "as boring as 2009" when a British driver won. In fact F1 was only exciting last year because the Red Bull drivers didn't take advantage of their vastly superior car, though this year Vettel is taking advantage. The title race is practically over already.


Wrong, vettel did take his chances but car failure robbed him most of those wins, he was by far a better team player and tougher driver than of more experienced drivers aka Lewis and Webber, who bottled it towards the end like in true fashion of a flappable driver when it counts. The RB6 was only "vastly superior" in qualifying pace, not race pace with a full tank. Lets not forget the F-Duct that good old Lewis and Jenson had from the start, giving them straight line advantages with the Mercedes engine included which can pump out 80bhp more than the Renault engines. If anything the only other driver who deserved to win the WDC was Alonso PERIOD!, nobody else comes close since they all had driver errors to blow their chances unlike car failures.

Don't blame Vettel and Red Bull for being better than the rest. Thats what all WDC were given when they won. Alonso had the 05,06,07 dominant cars and Lewis had the 07,08 cars to have him up there winning loads of races, and now it's Vettel's turn with the 10,11 cars and he looks to be doing a far better job then what Lewis did against the likes of Massa and Kimi.

Btw have you bothered to read that wall of text a few pages back where I practically rip you to shreads for the obvious things you DON'T know about F1?

Btw sorry if I couldn't see the 2009, your paragraph of "race being boring" bollox that I read was being cut off short on the sides on the website.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Wrong, vettel did take his chances but car failure robbed him most of those wins, he was by far a better team player and tougher driver than of more experienced drivers aka Lewis and Webber, who bottled it towards the end like in true fashion of a flappable driver when it counts. The RB6 was only "vastly superior" in qualifying pace, not race pace with a full tank. Lets not forget the F-Duct that good old Lewis and Jenson had from the start, giving them straight line advantages with the Mercedes engine included which can pump out 80bhp more than the Renault engines. If anything the only other driver who deserved to win the WDC was Alonso PERIOD!, nobody else comes close since they all had driver errors to blow their chances unlike car failures.
> 
> Don't blame Vettel and Red Bull for being better than the rest. Thats what all WDC were given when they won. Alonso had the 05,06,07 dominant cars and Lewis had the 07,08 cars to have him up there winning loads of races, and now it's Vettel's turn with the 10,11 cars and he looks to be doing a far better job then what Lewis did against the likes of Massa and Kimi.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you have such a condescending attitude. I found the race boring, you're not going to convince me otherwise. It was the dominant car being ably driven to a win from the front from start to finish by Vettel (again). Impressive, but not entertaining (for me anyway, I like to see a contest at the front, not a procession). It was the same as Button did in 2009, which I also found boring.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> I'm not sure why you have such a condescending attitude. I found the race boring, you're not going to convince me otherwise. It was the dominant car being ably driven to a win from the front from start to finish by Vettel (again). Impressive, but not entertaining (for me anyway, I like to see a contest at the front, not a procession). It was the same as Button did in 2009, which I also found boring.


I have a condescending attitude towards you since you have a condescending attitude to other posters here which I have read before, you obviously don't know much about F1 but yet you pretend you do. Like I said before I'm pre Schumi dominance, I know quiet a bit about F1 unlike you new boys, you watch world cup I watch Monaco GP.

If you find the number 1 spot and the WDC the only interesting point of the race or season that is no skin off my nose since you should do yourself a favour and just keep to football because this happens quite alot in F1. The car will always be 90%, driver 10%, very little seperates all 24 of them, unless your names vettel who can pull out 4 tenths on his far more experienced teammate and can still afford to fk up the last 2 corners, this is also while crashing the car on practice 1 and then being unable to test in practice 2, vettel did an incredible job this weekend.

Regarding the 2009 season: barely any overtaking, no 4-5 teams fighting it out for points just Brawn and Red Bull, no Alonso and Lewis challenging. We get everything back from 2010 to 2011. So what if vettel becomes WDC again, he's obviously a great talent since he's not putting a foot wrong compared to the others on qualifying or race day.

Like I said before If you found that race boring just because of 1st place being unchallenged, do yourself a favour and don't bother watching F1. Or stop following 1 driver and pick 4-5 others, rather than hoping the likes of Lewis making a mad dash everytime.

Yes that's true I can't convince you otherwise that you think that was a boring race. But it still doesn't stop me saying that's a pile of BS, that was the 2nd best race of the season just behind china.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> I have a condescending attitude towards you since you have a condescending attitude to other posters here which I have read before, you obviously don't know much about F1 but yet you pretend you do. Like I said before I'm pre Schumi dominance, I know quiet a bit about F1 unlike you new boys, you watch world cup I watch Monaco GP.


I don't have a condescending attitude towards anyone, whilst you make comments like "unlike you new boys" despite having no idea how long i've been following F1. Oh and fyi, i've BEEN to the Monaco GP.

You blindly praise Vettel like he's the best thing since sliced bread, you claim he made no driver errors last year yet ignore his awful crash with *Webber at Turkey and his frankly embarrassing collision with Button at Belgium.



> If you find the number 1 spot and the WDC the only interesting point of the race or season that is no skin off my nose since you should do yourself a favour and just keep to football because this happens quite alot in F1. The car will always be 90%, driver 10%, very little seperates all 24 of them, unless your names vettel who can pull out 4 tenths on his far more experienced teammate and can still afford to fk up the last 2 corners.


Vettel pulling 4 tenths on WEBBER is not a big deal. Webber qualified 18th in that car for the last race. Lets not pretend Webber is on a par with any of the top drivers b/c quite frankly, he isn't.



> Regarding the 2009 season: barely any overtaking, no 4-5 teams fighting it out for points just Brawn and Red Bull, no Alonso and Lewis challenging. We get everything back from 2010 to 2011. So what if vettel becomes WDC again, he's obviously a great talent since he's not putting a foot wrong compared to the others on qualifying or race day.


So what? I didn't say anything against Vettel becoming champion again. Did you even read what I said?



> Like I said before If you found that race boring just because of 1st place being unchallenged, do yourself a favour and don't bother watching F1. Or stop following 1 driver and pick 4-5 others, rather than hoping the likes of Lewis making a mad dash everytime.


I'll watch what I like, thanks.



> Yes that's true I can't convince you otherwise that you think that was a boring race. But it still doesn't stop me saying that's a pile of BS, that was the 2nd best race of the season just behind china.


China is the only decent race of this season. If you like to watch processions, that's fine. I'd rather see an entertaining race than one where the dominant car is unopposed from first lap to last.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> I don't have a condescending attitude towards anyone, whilst you make comments like "unlike you new boys" despite having no idea how long i've been following F1. Oh and fyi, i've BEEN to the Monaco GP.
> 
> *So fking what, I've been to Silverstone and Spa multiple times and I'm a race marshal. Paris Hilton goes to Monaco and it doesn't mean she knows anything about the damn sport, just a bit like you.
> *
> ...


*And If you like Lewis winning with an advantage, go back to your DVD of Lewis in 2008 and do this forum a favour a shut up complaining.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You can continue with your 'holier than thou' attitude but it really doesn't bother me, you clearly think Vettel is impossible of doing any wrong, you ignore the facts to go along with your own warped perception. 

All the experts blamed Vettel for that crash into Webber in particular, as well as the crash into Button, and lets face it they know a vast amount more than you!

I found _"You see unlike Jenson and Heikki Webber is actually allowed to fight wheel to wheel with vettel on track"_ particularly hilarious considering Webber had to give up parts to Vettel in one race last season whilst being ahead of him in the WDC, and who can forget "THANKS, NOT BAD FOR A NUMBER 2 DRIVER", all the more whilst Button/Hamilton are often wheel-to-wheel, including in that very race in Turkey when Vettel clattered into Webber (except Lewis/Jenson didn't collide into each other), and today's race as well! You clearly ignore the evidence when it's looking at you right in the face and also seem to think you can tell me what to do and what to watch, so on that basis i'm done arguing with someone with such an elitist, patronizing outlook.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> You can continue with your 'holier than thou' attitude but it really doesn't bother me, you clearly think Vettel is impossible of doing any wrong, you ignore the facts to go along with your own warped perception. *Took your time replying didn't you? I already ate my dinner and came back to another stupid post. No I don't try and make him look invincible, I just balance out the clear facts that it wasn't 100% his fault unlike certain fans who just love to put a driver down because he is clearly beating theirs.*
> 
> All the experts blamed Vettel for that crash into Webber in particular, as well as the crash into Button, and lets face it they know a vast amount more than you! *Lol yer ok and who are they? McLaren? some experts who seem to love playing mind games with him, Lauda said it was Webber's fault for not yealding in a clear no win situation, even Red Bull said it was his fault, so it's very obvious Webber was told to yeald, he didn't.*
> 
> I found _"You see unlike Jenson and Heikki Webber is actually allowed to fight wheel to wheel with vettel on track"_ particularly hilarious considering Webber had to give up parts to Vettel in one race last season whilst being ahead of him in the WDC, and who can forget "THANKS, NOT BAD FOR A NUMBER 2 DRIVER", all the more whilst Button/Hamilton are often wheel-to-wheel, including in that very race in Turkey when Vettel clattered into Webber (except Lewis/Jenson didn't collide into each other), and today's race as well! You clearly ignore the evidence when it's they are looking at you right in the face and also seem to think you can tell me what to do and what to watch, so on that basis i'm done arguing with someone with such an elitist, patronizing outlook.


*WRONG, WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!!!!!!LOL vettel was leading Webber in the WDC by 12 points before Silverstone, I was there infact. The car is based around Vettel so to get the maximum data for the front wing was to have vettel use it and then adapt it around Mark afterwards, it's called using your head to get the maximum points for the team since Vettel was clearly faster in testing than Webber. You do know Webber was given a brand new floor a few faces afterwards before vettel? ofc you didn't you only hear what the media and the Webber fans tell you that Vettel is an evil schumi reincarnate. Yes it's also funny how you bring up Lewis and Jenson fighting on track, you do know the people who know more than me and you (((as you rightly say))) do notice that Lewis is allowed to act however he wants around Jenson while Button on the other hand has to back off in certain situations where a (crash) might just happen if Jenson just decided to fight him that little bit longer. I'll admit he doesn't make it easy for him but you can clearly see he can put far more pressure on Lewis rather than that. Face it Jenson is like Webber a number 2, except the only difference is that vettel's always infront of Webber. 

(sarcasm) Please don't leave I haven't had this much fun in ages. It's so much fun talking to a guy who thought Lewis was leading the 2009 WDC*


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Most entertaining race of the season. People just have to get over the fact Vettel is above and beyond anyone else (apart from Kubica if he was there 8*D), the rest of the field fighting it out is fantastic.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't wait until Kubica is back.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't think Kubica will be anywhere near the driver he was before, if he returns. A crash like that is going to hinder him, an awful lot.

Personally, thought Turkey was a good race. Not too many exceptional things but had a good quality throughout. Schumacher struggling, Alonso managing to to maintain a very good race pace throughout and challenging the Bulls, and the Hamilton/Button duel in the first few laps, with Massa amongst them.

With Spain next, will be all about the qualifying spots, can see Ferrari and McLaren maybe sacrifice something to try get onto the front row.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> *I have a condescending attitude towards you since you have a condescending attitude to other posters here which I have read before, you obviously don't know much about F1 but yet you pretend you do. Like I said before I'm pre Schumi dominance, I know quiet a bit about F1 unlike you new boys, you watch world cup I watch Monaco GP.*
> 
> If you find the number 1 spot and the WDC the only interesting point of the race or season that is no skin off my nose since you should do yourself a favour and just keep to football because this happens quite alot in F1. The car will always be 90%, driver 10%, very little seperates all 24 of them, unless your names vettel who can pull out 4 tenths on his far more experienced teammate and can still afford to fk up the last 2 corners, this is also while crashing the car on practice 1 and then being unable to test in practice 2, vettel did an incredible job this weekend.
> 
> ...


oh fuck off dickhead.

i've been watching formula one since i was 5 years old, back in 97. so shut up with that elitist bullshit.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> *Don't think Kubica will be anywhere near the driver he was before, if he returns. A crash like that is going to hinder him, an awful lot.*
> 
> Personally, thought Turkey was a good race. Not too many exceptional things but had a good quality throughout. Schumacher struggling, Alonso managing to to maintain a very good race pace throughout and challenging the Bulls, and the Hamilton/Button duel in the first few laps, with Massa amongst them.
> 
> With Spain next, will be all about the qualifying spots, can see Ferrari and McLaren maybe sacrifice something to try get onto the front row.


This injury won't do much to him. He's already come back from 2 injuries that should have hindered him. He'll be fine.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Don't think Kubica will be anywhere near the driver he was before, if he returns. A crash like that is going to hinder him, an awful lot.


He could have died at Montreal in 2007, bounced back by winning the same race the next season. Don't think it will effect him much.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> oh fuck off dickhead.
> 
> i've been watching formula one since i was 5 years old, back in 97. so shut up with that elitist bullshit.


Lol, that it? I was watching formula 1 since 1991-92 as a fan of Jean Alesi in Ferrari, so kiss my ass, and add 4 tenths on your buddy Webber.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Lol, that it? I was watching formula 1 since 1991-92 as a fan of Jean Alesi in Ferrari, so kiss my ass, and add 4 tenths on your buddy Webber.





Kiz said:


> oh fuck off dickhead.
> 
> i've been watching formula one since i was 5 years old, back in 97. so shut up with that elitist bullshit.


.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> .


Lol why arn't you at school?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2 reasons.

it's 10:45 at night
i go to uni.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> 2 reasons.
> 
> it's 10:45 at night
> i go to uni.


Then go to bed like a good boy or you will fail your course. Night night don't let the Sebastian's bite


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought Formula 1 was too sophisticated for morons. Turns out Crab paste ruined that theory.

F1 isn't exciting when it's a predicable procession, as Turkey was. Races shouldn't be decided on lap 1


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone else think it seems that Red Bull racing have been making sure Vettel's car has been faster than Webbers all season?

I really enjoyed this GP though, lots of pit stops, good team strategy and clean driving.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Anyone else think it seems that Red Bull racing have been making sure Vettel's car has been faster than Webbers all season?
> 
> I really enjoyed this GP though, lots of pit stops, good team strategy and clean driving.


Vettel is just a better driver all round. But who knows? Adrian Newey does tend to make the car to suit one driver and then adjusts it to suit the other driver later.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Anyone else think it seems that Red Bull racing have been making sure Vettel's car has been faster than Webbers all season?
> 
> I really enjoyed this GP though, lots of pit stops, good team strategy and clean driving.


The more likely explanation is Webber is just an average driver, pulling out 4 tenths on Webber is no big deal. For example, when Schumacher had a dominant car he pulled out a lot more than that on Rubens on a regular basis. Senna qualified a whole 1.5 seconds ahead of Prost at Monaco once, and Prost is one of the best drivers ever. Now that's impressive.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

senna is one of the best ever aswell and was driving a mclaren mp44. or was that when he was at lotus

i dont think webber is a bad driver. he wouldn't be as good if he wasn't at redbull though.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think the entire season will be as predictable in all honesty, that could be out of hope rather than expectation but still.

Webber is a good driver, but overall he isn't as good as Vettel. It'd be interesting to see Webber at McLaren and Hamilton at RBR, just to test the theory of whether it's the car or the driver.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If Vettel has picked up more than 37 points by the end of May, then its obvious hes the Drivers Champion at the year end. While there will still be 12 races, hes going to win at least a quarter of them, even if Ferrari and McLaren manage to improve their qualifying pace.

Would say Webber is solid enough. Hes not as smart as Alonso or Button, as fast as Vettel or Hamilton, but hes still a good overall driver with no weak side to his game. Whether Red Bull would have a hard time finding someone to fill his boots, I don't know. Hes a very good driver to lean onto if Vettel doesn't get the desired result.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just thought of this.

the ultimate marketing campaign for red bull. michael schumacher. slot him in next years car alongside vettel. even for one year, vettel beating schumacher, which would undoubtedly happen, would gain mass exposure for red bull, and would almost be seen as passing the torch from one german driver to another.

wouldn't like it, but could see red bull doing something like this. even just for a year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh said:


> senna is one of the best ever aswell and was driving a mclaren mp44. or was that when he was at lotus


Nah it was 1988 at Mclaren, Prost was his teammate.

Pos	No	Driver	Constructor	Q2
1	12 Ayrton Senna	McLaren-Honda	1:23.998
2	11 Alain Prost	McLaren-Honda	1:25.425
3	28 Gerhard Berger	Ferrari	1:26.685
4	27 Michele Alboreto	Ferrari	1:27.297
5	5 Nigel Mansell	Williams-Judd	1:27.665

Almost 4 seconds quicker than Mansell LOL.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/13357893.stm

So far so good for Robert.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Suprise, suprise for Webber on pole. He has been stronger this weekend, and judging by the history of the Spanish GP, he will be favourite now to win. But with Vettel being the hunter now, Webber not having the best starts this year, and Vettel being a faster driver, Vettel may pick up the overtake on the first corner and win the race.

Alonso also had to be included. Hes finally got one less row of cars to get through, and its his home GP, got something to prove. Has the qualities for a great race. Better than any Catalunya GPs in recent memory.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

watch webber end up around 3rd after the first lap


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*first corner


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Don't think anyone's won this race for 10 years from anywhere other than the front row, let's hope today will be a bit more exciting though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Excited for this race. I think it could be quite entertaining considering how long the DRS zone is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> *first corner


can i predict a start or what


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh said:


> watch webber end up around 3rd after the first lap





Kiz said:


> *first corner


:lmao


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Haha, good predictions. Good to see Hamilton battling for a win once this season, even if he didn't quite get it, the last few laps were edge of your seat stuff. Great recovery from Button after his shit start too. Unfortunately though, the McLarens still don't look as good as the Red Bulls.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Good race by the Heidfeld and the Saubers, Kamui would have been in the points if he didn't get a puncture on the first lap. As for the podium - :hmm: At least the McLarens seem to have gotten a bit closer, maybe.

EDIT - Massa will be lucky to have his seat at Ferrari next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Terrific race.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Great race by both Vettel, Lewis and Button. 

For a driver who is 23, he held is nerve for those 10+ laps far better than any veteran would of done. No KERS for a majority of the race and still held back Lewis with DRS. Was his hardest win by far and the first guy in 11 years to break the chain of "whoever gets pole, will win". Both McLarens looked to have had the better car this weekend with Webber unable to keep up.

Monster start by Alonso, thats why he's one of the best on the grid, shame he also couldn't keep up.

Had to stand up and clap both Lewis and Vettel, was happy neither, Button, Webber, Lewis, Jaime got DSQ after the race.

Shame the overtaking wasn't as good as the last 2 races but it was still good none the less.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

Found Spain a bit boring to be honest. Glad Button came third and Vettle is showing why he is the best driver in the world at the moment.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Ouch! Poor Perez.

Should be a fun day to watch Lewis tomorrow trying to get past.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

^^ 
Too right, I hope he is OK and finally Button is ahead of Hamilton like it should be.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The only reason Button is in front of Hamilton is because of Perez crashing during Hamilton's hot lap. Otherwise Hamilton would have been on the front row. By the end of this season Hamilton will have more points than Button, will have placed higher in qualifying more often and have more pole positions, and have placed higher in most races and with more wins - all of which happened last season and has happened up to now this season (although Hamilton obviously has no poles yet).


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Lewis penalised for cutting corner on his qualifying lap, he's being sent to the back now 9th or 10th depending if perez drives or not.

@Seb: For sure Lewis would of been on the front row if he didn't get flustered with Massa being infront, the crash didn't help anybody mentally. It's one of those days while paying the price trying to go last to get the most heat and grip on the track for the fastest time.

It will be a big ask to overtake 2 let alone 4-5 drivers to scrape decent points for tomorrow, shame really since Lewis looked to be the only one to knock vettel off pole after he nailed that lap.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Renault falling down the field after an impressive start. Pity. They were a good dark horse contender. Schumacher seems a bit more rejuvenated after his disappointing race in Turkey. Will be nice to see if he can continue the momentum and maybe get that race win hes been prying for.

Vettel's drive for pole was pretty fantastic, imo. Hes almost definately got the 25 here, Button will pose the only challenge, depending on race strategies, and definately has the experience to help him.

Has been some great races this year, and I am sure this will be no different.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vettel ridiculously lucky. Hamilton had a horrid weekend, God knows how he finished sixth.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Vettel unbelievably lucky, would have been a good last 10 laps if its wasnt for that crash and the race being stopped


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That crash ruined the race, Vettel would almost certainly have finished 3rd. Unbelievable amount of luck, almost sickening.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ Brundle lauding Red Bulls strategy. They fucked up their pit stop, and only a ridiculous slice of luck stopped Vettel finishing 3rd.

Might as well just give Vettel the title now.

Amazing race btw, ruined by that ending.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brilliant race besides the red flag. ruined the ending, yada yada. vettel is too lucky.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Give them the title now.

Its getting boring.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

if hamilton is going to start passing when there is no visible gap, he should atleast make sure he takes out vettel


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

good race.

petrov not being on points again :no:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Lewis did a heel promo on tv few mins ago. calling maldonado stupid and implied stewards were racists (it was a joke obviously, but still).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Might as well have just ended as soon as they red flagged. Being able to change tyres when they were stationary (joke of a rule) ensured Vettel won.

Enjoyable race let down by the luck of Red Bull.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Vettel: Yeah got the luck through the whole grand prix, bad pitstop with the wrong tyres should of put him into 3rd at the end, he changed the stratergy later on and by the skin of his teeth it worked, a gutsy call.

Jenson: Should of won the race, got the luck and undercut to get infront of Vettel, was in complete control until the safety cars started to come out.

Alonso: Solid race, quiet compared to the other 2 until the new options were put on.

Lewis: Erm..........I can't really believe what he is saying tbh. All the crashes were pritty much his own fault, he took out Maldonado in a no chance overtake. Couldn't believe he had to bring the "race card" in a high tension interview, even if it was meant to be a joke you don't say that kind of stuff to the "refs" of the F1 world.

Sorry for the Lewis fans, it was a good race but this comment won't leave for a very VERY!! long time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hamilton is such an arrogant little prick and I'm glad Brundle spoke out against him too. It can't always be someone else's fault. Damn right it can't!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> Hamilton is such an arrogant little prick and I'm glad Brundle spoke out against him too. It can't always be someone else's fault. Damn right it can't!


Agreed, felt so sorry for Maldonado, what a great finish 6th would have been for him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Maldonado crash was his fault but the Massa 'incident' wasn't, Massa hit Webber and had nowhere to go and Hamilton ended up straight in the side of him. Racing incident. Hamilton was also hit in the back by Schumacher, had both his qualifying ruined by Massa and then by Perez crashing, was hit in the back before the red flag, had a similar bad pit stop to Webber... it really wasn't his day or weekend tbh.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> The Maldonado crash was his fault but the Massa 'incident' wasn't, Massa hit Webber and had nowhere to go and Hamilton ended up straight in the side of him. Racing incident. Hamilton was also hit in the back by Schumacher, had both his qualifying ruined by Massa and then by Perez crashing, was hit in the back before the red flag, had a similar bad pit stop to Webber... it really wasn't his day or weekend tbh.


I agree, Massa hasn't got anything to back up that move in the tunnel with Lewis. He's just trying to kick a man while he's down.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate evening sessions, got absolutely fuck all to do between now and qualifying.

Looking forward to this and the race though, Montreal is one of my favourite circuits to watch, if Vettel is even remotely beatable then this is the chance for Hamilton, Button, Alonso and co.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tell us about it. qualifying is at 2 in the morning here.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Really not expecting anything but a Vettel win here, the guy is just racing too well, be it luck or anything else. Hopefully though someone can stand up and knock the smug prick from his pedestal, even if it is cry-baby Hamilton. More preferrably though, I hope it's Webber who does it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

imo i think hamilton or button will win. track is designed for a mclaren basically, not to mention hamilton is unbeaten in montreal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Montreal is a bad circuit for Red Bull designed cars. Not a aerodynamic friendly track. But Red Bull is in form, so all 5 top drivers can win.

Qualifying -
1. Lewis Hamilton
2. Sebastian Vettel
3. Fernando Alonso
4. Jenson Button
5. Nico Rosberg
6. Mark Webber
7. Felipe Massa
8. Nick Heidfeld

Premature race prediction is -
1. Jenson Button
2. Fernando Alonso
3. Sebastian Vettel
4. Mark Webber
5. Nico Rosberg
6. Felipe Massa
7. Vitaly Petrov
8. Michael Schumacher


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kiz said:


> tell us about it. qualifying is at 2 in the morning here.


No one cares about Australia, son.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Nico and Alonso are both looking strong here for obvious reasons. Yes either Lewis or Jenson should win on this circuit because this is one of the circuits Red Bull should really be on the back foot. Not sure if both McLarens are just sandbagging or it's just the DRS on the Red Bull, Mercedes and Ferrari are just that little bit better.

But if you look at the weather predicted for qualifying and race day, nobody knows who will win.

Btw check the Allan McNish crash in LeMans 24hr today, it's a big one...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say one of the outsiders will win, a Mercedes or a Renault for me, BMW done a 1-2 three years ago, so upsets do happen. (Albeit Raikkonen got taken out by Hamilton)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw the mcnish crash, some very, very lucky officials there. terrible crash.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

massa looking the quickest he's been since 2008.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He just looks unstoppable, if he gets the first corner right tomorrow you may as well hand him the win there and then. However, Alonso's party piece this season has been taking positions up the inside of the first corner, can see that possibly happening tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Massa looks very good, in what is probably the slower car. If Ferrari get that start they've had the past few GPs, they could easily win the race. Will be interesting to see how the weather will pan out. Mclaren have shown to be the better at preparing wet weather strategies the past few years, and Ferrari's pace fades on hard tyres.

Tricky race to predict. I would love to see an Alonso victory, a Vettel no-finish would improve the quality of the season. Sebastien Vettel winning would just mean that hes won the title for sure, guaranteed.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Good win for Audi (again) in the 24 hour race.

Looks wet in Canada for the F1. Might dry up by the start but who knows. Hoping for an Alonso win to give the season some energy. I reckon it will be a topsy-turvy one and it is hard to call but you can't bet against Vettel this season. That's why I just put £2 on Massa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

d'ambrosio given a reprieve, will start the race from last.

i really like the guy, but what's the point of having the rule if you're not gonna enforce it?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Such a shame for Hamilton!

Well done Jenson!:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sigh, red flag.

hate this.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

By the looks of the sky, don't think the rain will die away. Will be good to see how quickly Ferrari, Webber and Button assault the Renaults, di Resta and Kobayashi if the race re-starts. But it looks like its going to be another Vettel win now.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Vettel almost certain to win now, just a matter of whether he gets half the points or full points if the race restarts.

What the fuck has happened to Hamilton!? Only the second racing corner and he spins Webber out, then takes himself out and almost took Jenson out too.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Husky said:


> Vettel almost certain to win now, just a matter of whether he gets half the points or full points if the race restarts.
> 
> What the fuck has happened to Hamilton!? Only the second racing corner and he spins Webber out, then takes himself out and almost took Jenson out too.


Too determined to win. Sometimes needs take a step back and just do what the car can do rather than trying to push it all the time.

Admire him for the never give up but needs to do it at the right times.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Husky said:


> Vettel almost certain to win now, just a matter of whether he gets half the points or full points if the race restarts.
> 
> What the fuck has happened to Hamilton!? Only the second racing corner and he spins Webber out, then takes himself out and almost took Jenson out too.


Incident with Webber was a racing incident, Webber moved over but Hamilton had no grip. Racing incident. Then he was forced off the track by Schumacher who changed his line under breaking (which isn't allowed). Then he was flying down the outside of Button, who made a mistake on the previous corner, and Button either doesn't see him (though you could see him in the replay clearly looking into his mirrors whilst this was going on) or just chose to give him no room (a'la Rubens and Schuey not too long ago) and he ended up in the wall.

The views of Brundle/Coulthard, not just me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to see the race restarting. Believe Massa has the only chance of taking it to Vettel. Alonso, Webber and Button has tricky traffic ahead of them.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

They was trying to talk up Koybaiashi's chances befor ethe restart. Shame Alonso spun off race was getting interesting till the SC came back out just needs to stay off now for rest of race.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

NVM. Win for Vettal after that. Stupid Heidfeld lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Safety car adds chances for Button, Webber and even Schumi. But at same time, SC adds opportunity for Vettel to warm his tyres.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow what a finish. Vettel blew it. Button wins despite 6 pit stops. Think he's still under investigation though.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

that was an epic last 10 laps. Well done Jenson


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Got a feeling Jenson may get his win taken away. He had about 3 incidents? Great drives by Button, Kobayashi and Schumacher, imo. And amazing pace by Button on the last 10 laps. Definately worth the wait.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Really disappointed Schumacher didn't get a podium, but happy to see him up there fighting. Great Race


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao at excuses being made for Hamilton yet again. There's being aggressive, and then there's being careless.

Good to see Vettel fuck up and get knocked from his perch, maybe now there'll be a little competition to the championship chase.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fell asleep before the restart happened, it was about 4:30 in the morning. glad to hear someone else won, i'll download the race and watch it another time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao at excuses being made for Hamilton yet again. There's being aggressive, and then there's being careless.


Button apologized to Lewis for the incident...


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Fair play to Jenson, what a drive by him, the only mistake vettel did the whole race and he lost 1st. nvm he's increased his lead from second place to 60 points, so don't think he's too disappointed by that result. Bright side though, Red Bulls weakest track of the season is out of the way, and two of his major rivals got fuck all points that weekend. A- For vettel's result.

Got to laugh at Lewis, he fucked up twice being too aggressive early on and even Niki Lauda is roasting him. Lewis could of won that race if he just thought for a moment.

Great race, you wont see better for maybe another decade.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seb said:


> Button apologized to Lewis for the incident...


He shouldn't of though, Jenson had the racing line, Hamilton's over aggressiveness / carelessness led to the collission, and he also hit Webber and Schumacher so it isn't like it's a one-off occurrence.

Seems to me that everytime Hamilton fucks up, there's a million excuses that follow, or it's everyone else's fault but his. Guy has to grow up and refocus his driving, because he is a great driver, but he can't win titles crashing into walls or bumping his opposition from the track.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Umm, he didn't hit Schumacher at all, Schumacher forced him off the road by changing direction under breaking (illegal) but there was no hit...

The collision happened because Jenson didn't see Lewis and ended up forcing him into the wall. That's not an excuse, it's just the facts. Jenson made a mistake on the previous corner and Lewis was about to fly down the outside of him, and Jenson squeezed him into the wall for the racing line because he didn't see him (even though he was staring into his mirrors on the replay).


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Aside from all of the kerfuffle with the Safety Car start and the 2 hour interval, that's one of the most exciting races I've seen in a LONG time, fantastic ending, only thing that would have made it better would be Vettel losing it completely, giving Schumacher a podium, but I can't complain, brilliant race.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The race was ruined by the red flag (which was the right decision) and the safety car start (which wasn't).

Also, Niki Lauda lecturing people about crashing?










Ummmm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seb said:


> Umm, he didn't hit Schumacher at all, Schumacher forced him off the road by changing direction under breaking (illegal) but there was no hit...
> 
> The collision happened because Jenson didn't see Lewis and ended up forcing him into the wall. That's not an excuse, it's just the facts. Jenson made a mistake on the previous corner and Lewis was about to fly down the outside of him, and Jenson squeezed him into the wall for the racing line because he didn't see him (even though he was staring into his mirrors on the replay).


Fair point, but did you see the rain coming down? How can anyone state that Jenson was entirely at fault when his view was surely obstructed due to the conditions. Had it of been a dry track, then he's fully in the wrong and subject to action from the stewards.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

That marshall who kept falling over picking up Heidfeld's debris :lmao

And also the cameraman who fell trying to film Rihanna. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Fair point, but did you see the rain coming down? How can anyone state that Jenson was entirely at fault when his view was surely obstructed due to the conditions. Had it of been a dry track, then he's fully in the wrong and subject to action from the stewards.


Well if you want to see a procession with no-overtaking then that's probably a fair argument. It was a very good chance at a pass. I'm pretty sure it was either barely raining or not raining at all at that point either, just the track had standing water.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> The race was ruined by the red flag (which was the right decision) and the safety car start (which wasn't).
> 
> Also, Niki Lauda lecturing people about crashing?
> 
> ...


Be a bit stupid not to listen to him though since he's a 3 time world champion, regarded one of the best in F1 history and is respected highly on the grid.

And the pun about his crash isn't something to joke about since the guy nearly died. It wasn't even his fault, was a suspension failure.

I like great overtaking, but not desperate dives into other drivers. He's lucky Button and Webber are pritty laid back.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

haribo said:


> That marshall who kept falling over picking up Heidfeld's debris :lmao
> 
> And also the cameraman who fell trying to film Rihanna. Excellent stuff.


Both great moments, I knew that Kobayashi was going at a snail's pace due to the safety car, and the fact there was a marshal lying in the track, but still I couldn't bare to watch, thought he was going to get mullered by Kamui or one of the other cars


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lewis would have tried to go down the inside of the marshall and cleaned him up anyway 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

win


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hamilton isn't going to win races the way he is driving. it's okay to be aggressive, but he doesn't seem to have a limit. imagine if he was driving with no run off areas. he would never finish a race. then again, schumacher. used to take out drivers and was never penalized.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

There wasn't a penalising system back when Schumacher was the top dog. Hamilton's style is good, I would encourage it even, but he has no composure and patience. With a DRS system, he just needs to wait for the perfect moment.

If Ferrari don't pick up 2 top 3 positions in Valencia, they aren't going to be competitive in either Driver or Constructor championships. Their car isn't set up for Silverstone, Hungary, Spa etc compared to rivals. Fernando needs the win in Valencia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another race, another vettel pole.

yawn


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what a boring race


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah it was pretty bad. hopefully silverstone is good. hamilton will probably be driving like a maniac to get a win at home.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Most boring race of the season so far. But I don't like Valencia's track so I didn't expect much.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Shit track so there was nothing really to expect in terms of a good race. I can't see Vettel being stopped now.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Silverstone should be alot more exciting, remember Valencia has been bad every time so far.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Should of gone for longer lasting tyres, allowing drivers to max out speed. Otherwise, like they did today, they would of just been walking along the tight-rope, very carefully and slowly, and hoping not to fall off.. Made for a dull race. I think Silverstone will be another dominating performance by Red Bull. Whitmarsh will probably be fired if he can't get something to replace the hot-blown defusers and the engine map changes. And Ferrari will probably just start planning for 2012 if they can't get Alonso in the top 3 in Britain.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Most boring race I can remember. Feel asleep halfway through, woke up, realized I didn't miss anything, went back to sleep.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Valencia has always been shit, apart from Webber flying in the air.

Bye bye Lewis, 89 point gap and you don't have a cold blown diffuser for your car come silverstone. Oh dear!

Even Alonso with Lewis included are admitting it's game over now while the McLaren PR team try to hide the truth and make him do a U-turn on what he said lol.

Face it, it's pritty much over now...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, what joy. a championship decided before the halfway mark. what excitement.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

break the cunt's legs and he'll be out of 1st after 4 races 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i dozed off after a few laps and woke up to hear both button and vettel call the race boring.

think i'll go back to watching the first couple of laps and then turning off if the red bulls are pulling away. this season has been awful and is already over.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> i dozed off after a few laps and woke up to hear both button and vettel call the race boring.
> 
> think i'll go back to watching the first couple of laps and then turning off if the red bulls are pulling away. *this season has been awful* and is already over.


??

Exception of Australia and Valencia, every race has been very good. How exactly does that make this season bad? Because the winner is already carved in stone? The races are very good, and second place will be a nice fight. Even if second doesn't matter, you aren't exactly a 'fan' if you believe that being 1st is the only entertaining or important thing in F1.

Over the coming months, Alonso/Hamilton battle will get better, and add in Button and Webber. Its all about how Ferrari and McLaren change their car to fit Britain, and pray they don't fall behind Mercedes and Renault, who will also suffer from the changes.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Because the winner is already carved in stone?


Basically, and nearly all the races have been Vettel processions as well. Please don't patronise me and tell me what a fan is and isn't. There hasn't been one exciting race this year apart from China. Second best was probably Canada and that race had a 2 hour delay in the middle! With Vettel being so superior to Webber there isn't much hope of the rest of the season being more interesting either.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's been boring seeing Vettel at the front so far. But we've got a good battle for 2nd in the championship between Button, Alonso, Webber and Hamilton.

Also a good battle for 6th in the standings, Rosberg, Heidfeld, Massa, Petrov, Schumacher and maybe even Kobayashi.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's been boring seeing Vettel at the front so far. But we've got a good battle for 2nd in the championship between Button, Alonso, Webber and Hamilton.

Also a good battle for 6th in the standings, Rosberg, Heidfeld, Massa, Petrov, Schumacher and maybe even Kobayashi.

I'll also be interested too see if Lotus can score a point this season.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Basically, and nearly all the races have been Vettel processions as well. Please don't patronise me and tell me what a fan is and isn't. There hasn't been one exciting race this year apart from China. Second best was probably Canada and that race had a 2 hour delay in the middle! With Vettel being so superior to Webber there isn't much hope of the rest of the season being more interesting either.


Nah Seb, Canada will go down in history, China will go down as a great race like Monaco and you know it, turn the Lewis blinkers off. Jenson came from last place to win, on the last lap, hunting the leader down into a mistake without the need of DRS or KERS to get by, classic! 

Lewis' win in China was great, but it was thanks to the pitcrew, KERS and his fresher tyres.

Canada>>>>>>>China>Monaco>Turkey>Spain>Malaysia>>>>>>>>>>>>>European

Your more of a part timer fan since you only care about your man Lewis winning which is plainly obvious. If you found Monaco, Turkey and Malaysia boring it just further prooves you're not a real F1fan since you have no respect for the skill required to get round Monaco let alone the other circuits. 

Sorry but your just a glory hunter since why do you call the other races boring but by suprise you rate China the best all season? 

Bye Bye come back in 2012 Seb...:flip


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol at real f1 fan for having a different opinion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Excuse me for not liking predictable, processional 'racing' like you do and being depressed at the lack of competition for 1st place.

Excuse me for thinking a race suffered because it had a two hour delay in the middle.

China was the only really exciting so far this season, you even list it as the second best behind Canada (which i've already stated lost a lot of excitement for me due to the huge delay in the middle - and yeah the ending was exciting) then say I only thought the race was good because Lewis won and cite me as a glory hunter, even though it was your second favourite race? Oh dear.

"You're not a real F1 fan" - here we go again with the childish, immature and arrogant elitism that plagues most of your posts.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Lewis' win in China was great, but it was thanks to the pitcrew, KERS and his fresher tyres.



just like every race vettel has won is due to driving a redbull. he wouldn't be top 3 if he was driving a mclaren.

if seb was a glory hunter, why would he still be watching seeing how its obvious vettel is going to retain the championship.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Seb said:


> Excuse me for not liking predictable, processional 'racing' like you do and being depressed at the lack of competition for 1st place.
> 
> Excuse me for thinking a race suffered because it had a two hour delay in the middle.
> 
> ...


Canada was the best race without a question this season without a doubt and probably one of the best races ever 2 hours delay is due to unfortunate circumstances and this season has been best in terms of exiting races .

The fact Vettel is running away with the championship doesn't make individual races boring if this Valencia was in previous years it would have been one of better races 



Josh said:


> just like every race vettel has won is due to driving a redbull. he wouldn't be top 3 if he was driving a mclaren.
> 
> if seb was a glory hunter, why would he still be watching seeing how its obvious vettel is going to retain the championship.


I wouldn't agree on this if you have forgotten he won his first race in torro rosso and he was one who overtook Lewis in that car in last race in 2007 which gave kimi championship


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, he won in a wet wace, just like fisi did in a jordan.

no one doubts vettel's ability. alex yoong could put that car on the podium though, it's ridiculous.

i thought monaco had the potential to be brilliant, but the red flag/change of tyres ruined that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in other news, australian daniel ricciardo has been loaned from toro rosso to hispania to replace karthikayan, and will debut at silvestone. what a place to debut, pretty big wraps on this guy. during testing at abu dhabi, he recorded a lap 1.3 seconds faster than vettel's pole lap. obviously the track was much more rubbered down and he had 70 laps, but still a good achievement by the 21 year old. very excited to see how he goes, seen as australia's successor to mark webber, and could be his replacement at red bull in a couple of years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

webber
vettel
alonso
massa
button
di resta
maldonado
kamui
rosberg
hamilton

top 10 for tomorrow's race


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Had predicted Webber to finish 1st in qualifying. But like in Spain, believe Vettel will get a better start and catch up immediately. Webber's had a season so far of poor starts. Top 3 alone will bring a very, very good race if Vettel doesn't lead the race from the first lap, and Ferrari will be the dark horses.

Suprised about Hamilton. Will be interesting to see what happened.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Credit to Maldonado and Di Resta for their performances. Kovalainen was also deserving of his Q2 spot, i'm happy for him.

Not good for Maldonado that Hamilton starts behind him though, more trouble ahead perhaps.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

So much talk from the McLaren fans saying it was all the EBD that made the Red Bull team go fast, praying it would be the silver bullet. Well it looked McLaren needed that advantage more so than the Red Bulls. Whitmarsh will be making a massive U-turn on this restriction after this GP with the FIA.

Sebastian and Webber no longer have the fastest car, infact it's the joint best car with Ferrari now so kudos to them pulling a tenth over Alonso in a upgraded Ferrari. (It even has a front flexi wing like the RB7 now.)


@Seb
Me an elitist? So what, I'm a real F1 fan. Your just a clueless numbnut which jumps on the bandwagon that comes round evey 10 years when a fast Britain comes along. Also sadly thinking he's Senna and trying to delude other people into the same boat, while holding hands with the British media that you get sucked in with.

What's next in your head Seb? Have Paul Di Resta, Maldonado and Kobayashi got more dominant cars than Lewis now and that's why he is in 10th? *But wait!* How did Jenson get into 5th with the same car??? Or is it finally getting through your head that Lewis isn't the next Senna that most of you part timers preach. Really the reason why he is doing crap this year is because Lewis keeps flushing his chances down the drain with his really poor performances and decisions this year. 

Seb you might as well start supporting Di Resta now because lets be honest, the kid put a flipping Indian Mars bar in 6th place, in a inferior car, on home turf... 

I haven't seen Lewis do that without a McLaren.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not sure why you're trying to childishly goad me into another argument about Hamilton again when all I was saying was that I don't like the processional nature of F1 this season. I think most people in here would agree F1 has lacked competition and has been boring this season, or at least a huge step down from last season due to the clinical performance's from Vettel in what's been a dominant Red Bull car. 

No, he hasn't put an 'indian mars bar' into sixth place before. I think that's pretty difficult considering Lewis Hamilton has only ever driven for Mclaren in F1. Yes, he had a poor performance today in a qualifying session which you seem keen to pounce on, if you want to harp on about one specific race, I do remember him starting 4th at the British GP a few years ago, then lapping nearly every other car and winning in the wet by over a minute, the biggest win in an F1 race for about a decade, i think.

I've always supported Mclaren as opposed to specific drivers, and most of all I watch F1 entertaining and closely competitive races, but please continue to assume to know me and calling yourself a REAL F1 fan (lmao @ that).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see how Webber hilariously fucks up another start tonight. Vettel to win yet again


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

webber to be 3rd at the first corner.

nah, webber will do well. loves silverstone, and the rule changes seem to have genuinely affected vettel to webbers advantage.

speaking of mclaren drivers, i miss mika hakkinen. probably my favourite driver.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> What's next in your head Seb? Have Paul Di Resta, Maldonado and Kobayashi got more dominant cars than Lewis now and that's why he is in 10th? *But wait!* How did Jenson get into 5th with the same car???


Hamilton jumped all 4, including his teammate, within 2 laps :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking brilliant ending


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Surely on that last corner the track was Massa's and Hamilton had to yield the place??


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, what a race. Easily the best of the season so far. So many battles and incidents.

Nice team orders on Webber at the end btw. As for the guy above, Coulthard and Brundle disagree with you.

Horner; "If we hadn't given those orders they would have probably both ended up in the fence" Nice confidence they've got in Webber there :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hamilton took Massa off the circuit. Whether they'll give him a penalty, not sure. Hard to say. Fantastic drive by Fernando, whether Ferrari will maintain the staggering pace will probably be the main focus on the next 2 weeks before Germany, and the entire shit about the blown diffusers etc.

Think Mark Webber will be very unhappy with the team orders. May allow him, when the contract renewal comes, to get some perks.

Excellent race, very few boring laps. Bad luck for Schumacher, constantly came back and worked hard from bad odds. Excellent tyre control by Perez and Rosberg, they were battling for almost 50 laps.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people going nuts on red bulls facebook page over team orders according to the tv crew over here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i doubt crab paste enjoyed the race as it wasn't vettel leading unchallenged from start to finish (at least he got team orders so he could stay second though).


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mark Webber looks pissed off


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think button deserves a mention here. very unlucky.

webber giving a very stock standard response. reeks of i've been told to say this but im really fucking annoyed at not being able to go past.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

good race. missed the hamilton/massa clash because the camera was going back and forth between them and webber/vettel only to hear redbull tell webber to back off.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> people going nuts on red bulls facebook page over team orders according to the tv crew over here.


Webber could have over taken Vettel and was told to not too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> You see unlike Jenson and Heikki Webber is actually allowed to fight wheel to wheel with vettel on track


hmm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jenson and heikki?

what


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Lots to come from this race. Lewis will not get a penalty by the way. Racing incident. Lewis was driver of the day. As for Jenson, he's got to be fuming still. Wouldn't be surprised if that makes his mind up, when it comes to jumping ship.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Hamilton took Massa off the circuit. Whether they'll give him a penalty, not sure. Hard to say.


Stefano Domenicali (the team principal of Ferrari) said something along the lines of "It was just good racing, I see nothing strange about that".

Button and Webber must both be mighty pissed.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> people going nuts on red bulls facebook page over team orders according to the tv crew over here.





Seb said:


> Stefano Domenicali (the team principal of Ferrari) said something along the lines of "It was just good racing, I see nothing strange about that".
> 
> Button and Webber must both be mighty pissed.


Thats on TV though. If he says anything else then he sounds like a sore loser for not getting the place.

Hamilton jokingly saying he's just going to go straight to the stewards for it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Thats on TV though. If he says anything else then he sounds like a sore loser for not getting the place.


So you're saying he's lying?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> So you're saying he's lying?


Im saying dont take it too mean much. Because everyone knows Hamilton is reckless and constantly endangers other drivers with his ridiculous tactics.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Im saying dont take it too mean much. Because everyone knows Hamilton is reckless and constantly endangers other drivers with his ridiculous tactics.


He wouldn't have any qualms defending his driver if he felt it necessary. This is Ferrari we're talking about.

In more important news, Vettel topped the F1 lap time leaderboard on Top Gear.

F1 leaderboard
1:44.0 - Sebastian Vettel
1:44.3 – Rubens Barrichello
1:44.4 – The Stig (II – Ben Collins)
1:44.6 – Nigel Mansell
1:44.7 – Lewis Hamilton (wet & oily)
1:44.7 – Jenson Button (hot)
1:44.9 – Jenson Button (falling snow)
1:46.0 – The Stig (I – Perry McCarthy)
1:46.3 – Damon Hill
1:47.1 – Mark Webber (very wet)

Obviously the ultimate test of skill..... :side:

3 tenths faster than Barrichello and 7 tenths faster than Button.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

how many second do they usually say should be taken off the wet times to balance it out?, surely hamilton's time in the rain is more impressive than vettel's in the dry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> how many second do they usually say should be taken off the wet times to balance it out?, surely hamilton's time in the rain is more impressive than vettel's in the dry


Well they used to say 3-4 seconds when it's raining, so I think on a wet track it's more like a second to a second and a half if i'm taking a guess. He had pretty much the same conditions as Webber. Hamilton also took a different line into the first corner than all the other F1 drivers.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

For us Ferrari the most succesful team ever to return to win both championships as in the past we need to get rid of Domenicali and Massa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao, BBC just lost the rights to half the races. 

They gave very good coverage but it doesn't bother me as Sky do a terrific job with sports.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

but sky will probably have adverts throughout the race like ITV used to


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have Sky so I'm majorly pissed.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Apparently Sky have vowed there will be no adverts during the races, which isn't as bad, but still the BBC were doing a fine job of covering the races, shame they won't be getting as many.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Positives:*

Sky Sports is True HD and not upscaled

They promised no adverts

Practice sessions will be shown live, and not just on the red button like BBC

Sky Sports News will suddenly remember F1 exists

Another reason to keep my Sky Sports subscription Football, F1 & WWE

Sky always do a great job with their sports
*

Negatives:*

We will get new presenters because BBC are still showing some F1, I hope not though

You have to pay for Sky Sports, doesn't effect me though

Ill miss Eddie Jordan & DC


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

It bemuses me as to why I should have to pay a TV licence now.

I only ever watch F1 on the BBC. The coverage of the sport has been nothing short of outstanding. The BBC has dragged F1 up from the gutter (did anyone here even watch besides myself before 2009?) and now it seems all that rappor and chemistry between the broadcast team and the F1 teams is for nothing because the BBC has effectivley sold the coverage.

Will the BBC still be broadcasting F1 post 2018? Doubt it.

Dick move by the BBC and a real kick in the face to the fans.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

It may be frustrating that we lose half the races on BBC but they cant afford to have all the races (aparantly) so its better they still broadcast half the races than lose it altogether to Sky. 
BBC still get the British Grand Prix as well which is nice i suppose.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hopefully Sky gets all the races nobody cares about (Asia, North & south American races) and the ones that are in the early hours of the morning.

Fuck Sky.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Dunno how nobody cares about the Brazillian GP. I also look forward to the Texan/American GP in 2012 and adore the Canadian GP.

Allegedly, BBC got Spa, Silverstone and the season finisher. That means they get Australia, China, Barcelona, Canada, Britain, Hungary, Italy, Japan, America and Brazil.

So Sky gets Malaysia, India, Monaco, Valencia, Germany, Spa, Singapore, Korea and Bahrain.

So, missing out on Monaco, Spa and Germany. Meh.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Dunno how nobody cares about the Brazillian GP. I also look forward to the Texan/American GP in 2012 and adore the Canadian GP.
> 
> Allegedly, BBC got Spa, Silverstone and the season finisher. That means they get Australia, China, Barcelona, Canada, Britain, Hungary, Italy, Japan, America and Brazil.
> 
> ...


im sure i read BBC has definitely got Monaco


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No big loss,

monaco is always boring.

Beeb got the better deal by the looks of it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Dunno how nobody cares about the Brazillian GP. I also look forward to the Texan/American GP in 2012 and adore the Canadian GP.
> 
> Allegedly, BBC got Spa, Silverstone and the season finisher. That means they get Australia, China, Barcelona, Canada, Britain, Hungary, Italy, Japan, America and Brazil.
> 
> ...


Sky gets every race, not just the ones the BBC doesn;t.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Makes sense. 

Suprise for Massa to topple Alonso for the first time this year. Would be interested in finding out where Webber's pace has gone. Or if he is just struggling on the circuit. If the drivers on the 'grippier' side of the grid get the better start, then the race will be open. Otherwise, can forsee a Hamilton domination. Hes looked very good this weekend.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Great race. Have to feel for Hamilton though. Pit stops just didn't work for him and the drive-through was harsh.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice Race, Alonso could have won if it wasn't for the 4 stops and Button as always his wins are all made out of luck and vettel confirms he is medicore driver he never surpass a car


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> Nice Race, *Alonso could have won if it wasn't for the 4 stops* and Button as always his wins are all made out of luck and vettel confirms he is medicore driver he never surpass a car


you could say the same about hamilton, he would have won comfortably


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Fernando wouldn't of won if pit stops were altered. The only way he would of won, if it he wasn't sliding around the track and falling behind Rosberg and Massa during the first 10 laps.

Lewis was rather unlucky. Was a very strange decision to put him on inters. Penalty was understandable, but in the circumstances it happened, and what else had occured (failed tyre change), was very harsh. But Button gave a very calm drive, and deserved the win.

To respond to the Vettel is mediocre comment, hes a class above everyone this year. Sure, he hasn't pulled off many overtaking drives, and struggled to fight back against drivers who overtook him, but those cars were either faster than him in the conditions, or his car had problems (Nurgburgring). A mediocre driver wouldn't be getting pole in every qualifying though, otherwise, Webber would have more pole positions.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Nice Race, Alonso could have won if it wasn't for the 4 stops and Button as always his wins are all made out of luck and vettel confirms he is medicore driver he never surpass a car


Vettel is not medicore and it was great job of him to finish 2nd .Mcleran were clearly the quicker car under the circumstance has they have more grip in condition and heat their tire heats up better


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

88 pit stops during the Hungarian GP, apparently a record.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Rising said:


> Vettel is not medicore and it was great job of him to finish 2nd .Mcleran were clearly the quicker car under the circumstance has they have more grip in condition and heat their tire heats up better


ok probably not medicore but alonso and hamilton are much better than him


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> ok probably not medicore but alonso and hamilton are much better than him


In what way they are better than Vettel ? I think its very hard to compare I would say Vettel a is there among them


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not a massive F1 fan, but Hamilton and the Japanese driver are by far the most exciting to watch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in terms of overall talent and maturity, alonso is the best driver in f1 today. managed to drag a shit ferrari very close to a title last year after being nowhere, and will drag them back up again this year. he's so much quicker than massa 9/10 times it's ridiculous.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, Alonso is the best driver in F1 today, and has been for a long time. He'll go down as one of the greatest driving talents of this, or any generation. A lot of drivers struggle to get anything brilliant out of a shit car. If he's not sulking, which does not happen much these days, Alonso can get a diamond out of a ball of shit.

Massa was in the same class before his injury and as I feared, since then, he's never been the same. I've heard rumblings he's just not as focused as he was, it's understandable. He was damn close to losing his life.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> ok probably not medicore but alonso and hamilton are much better than him


lol


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> in terms of overall talent and maturity, alonso is the best driver in f1 today. managed to drag a shit ferrari very close to a title last year after being nowhere, and will drag them back up again this year. he's so much quicker than massa 9/10 times it's ridiculous.


yeah that's right Alonso is the best driver today


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Alonso and Hamilton are the top two but not many give a shout out to Button. While he doesn't win often, and more than often is around 4-8th, when hes given the one opportunity, hes winning and leading the race. He isn't better than Lewis, nah, but he is getting points when Lewis fails to deliver.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

webber's around 4th-8th alot too and gets shit on.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Check his car, add in 2 pole positions which he lost on the first corner. In his defense, he has gained consistent points this year. But, it is a RB he is driving.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vettel's car is obviously better than webber's. webber's seems to be on the same level as hamilton's and alonso's right now. and he;s still second in the championship.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bit inaccurate at the moment, imo. Webber's car right now is probably like 0.1 or so per lap behind Alonso/Vettel/Hamilton. But before Valencia, hes had the advantage of a car that is superior to McLaren and Ferrari, which has given him the points. Hes a solid driver, but doesn't have a particular strong point in his drive, unlike Button and lead drivers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with most of the posts on the last page. Alonso is the most rounded driver in F1, Hamilton is the fastest (now that Kimi is gone) and probably the best 'racer'. I'd give the slight edge to Alonso but for me they're definitely the best two drivers on the circuit. Button and Vettel would be next, followed by Rosberg and Kubica (come back please).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god i miss kubica.

rosberg should be in that ferrari with alonso. i love massa, but he isnt the same since his injury.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Love watching Rosberg when hes having a good drive. Has far out-shown Schumacher. Guy deserves a lead drive but Mercedes don't seem to be going forward, just stagnating.

Heidfeld and Petrov aren't awful drivers, but they need a driver like Kubica, picking the consistent drives for them. Renault are really struggling without him, at the moment.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

heidfeld is a solid driver, but there's a reason he has the most podiums of anyone ever without a win (13 i believe). and petrov isn't experienced enough to be the lead driver, still makes rookie mistakes and such. i think for next season we could see a fair few driver changes. possibly like a straight swap between mercedes and ferrari for massa/rosberg, as well as a possible replacement for if schumacher retires. i'd love to see raikkonen make a comeback.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't wait for Kubica to come back.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> As Mark Webber prepares to commit to Red Bull for 2012, team consultant Dr Helmut Marko has given the strongest sign yet that his successor will be another Australian.
> 
> Marko reinvigorated the speculation about Webber’s future in Hungary by saying that the 34-year-old is likely to retire after racing one more season.
> 
> ...


http://www.forumula1.com/2011/f1/f1-news/webber-stays-for-2012-ricciardo-for-2013/

Interesting, I still feel Webber could go a few years more though..maybe even just due to a selfish desire to see two Australians in the field.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

To be honest I'd rather see someone like Di Resta or Kubica in a fast car than Ricciardo, such as the Red Bull.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Was doing a quiz, having to name every F1 driver of the last decade (2000-09). Now I watched every race and I'm struggling to place some of these names. Just who the hell were:

Tarso Marques
Ralph Firman
Patrick Friesacher
Franck Montagny
Markus Winkelhock

though I may have heard of Winkelhock as I can't help but laugh at his name.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Marques was at Minardi and Firman was at Jordan, but I've never heard of the other three.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

haribo said:


> Was doing a quiz, having to name every F1 driver of the last decade (2000-09). Now I watched every race and I'm struggling to place some of these names. Just who the hell were:
> 
> Tarso Marques
> Ralph Firman
> ...


marques had 3 spells with minardi in the late 90's and was alonso's partner in 01. firman drove for jordan in 03 alongside fisi iirc, and had a crash in hungary qualifying or something and got replaced after that. friesacher drove for minardi in 05 with albers, montagny replace yuji ide at super aguri after ide had his liscence revoked.

winkelhock had a pretty awesome career. in 07, he drove one race for spyker (now force india) at the euro gp iirc, and it absolutely poured with rain. starting dead last, he came in at the end of the formation lap to replace his slicks for wets, and when everyone bar kimi pitted, winkelhock stayed out, then went past kimi who was on slicks. had like a 2 minute lead or something after about lap 3 over 2nd. the rain stopped, he stayed out on wets hoping it would rain, it didnt, everyone went past him and he retired about 10 laps later. wont ever forget that race.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

haribo said:


> Was doing a quiz, having to name every F1 driver of the last decade (2000-09). Now I watched every race and I'm struggling to place some of these names. Just who the hell were:
> 
> Tarso Marques
> Ralph Firman
> ...





Vader13 said:


> Marques was at Minardi and Firman was at Jordan, but I've never heard of the other three.


Yeah, I remember Marques and Firman from those teams and I think the Franck Montagny may have raced for Prost/Ligier or a back of the grid team. I haven't really kept up since roughly 07 until just recently though.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I've heard of the first 3, not heard of Montagny. Winkelhock though? Fucking hell what a turn up for the books that was when he was winning that grand prix, shame it only lasted 6 (I think) laps


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Franck Montagny drove for minnows Super Aguri in 2006, replacing Yuji Ide, who got his superlicense revoked after just 4 races.

This is why.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Would be a shame if Webber never won a world title.

Fuck Vettel.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

why would it be a shame, he's nowhere near good enough

anyone who hasn't heard of jordan legend RALPH FIRMAN really needs to brush up on their F1 history.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seb said:


> why would it be a shame, he's nowhere near good enough
> 
> anyone who hasn't heard of jordan legend RALPH FIRMAN really needs to brush up on their F1 history.


I've heard of him, mostly because he drove for the legendary JORDAN GRAND PRIX. My favourite Grand Prix team of all time, followed closely by Minardi, Williams and Arrows.

Williams are by far my favourite team that's left, but they are awful now. I'd love to see them at the front again though.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Hopefully getting Renault engines for next year will help Williams out. But their car this year really is shit, I mean, Hulkenburg won a pole in the Williams last year if I'm not mistaken Cosworth and all. This year they're just not fast at all. 4 points is not a big achievement.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Glad F1 is finally back this weekend. Shame that Heidfeld has been replaced by Bruno Senna.

Not sure who will win this weekend, Button would be my pick but his awful luck at Spa makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought that senna should have been given the seat before heidfeld anyway. he's never really impressed me. just a consistent midpack driver, while senna should be given a chance in a decent team to prove his worth.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad F1 is back as well. Been a long 4 weeks.

Would agree that Bruno Senna should be given a chance by a mid-table team, but Renault? Not sure. Hes not a long term option anyway, and their season is only going backwards, so what harm can it do to give him a drive. I just don't picture him as a driver breaking into the top 10s. Either way, hes very average, with a better driver out there (Nico Hulkenberg)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

heidfeld is the epitome of average. anyone that has to drive the hispania should be given a seat at a decent team the following year, it's only fair. that team is 10 kinds of shit. plus, hrt already sold to thesan capital, a spanish company from madrid. i give it 2 years before they're goneski

plus, he has the senna last name. market the hell out of it.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

This year is over vettel already won but in 2012 the most succesful team ever will return on top FORZA FERRARI E FORZA ALONSO!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> This year is over vettel already won but in 2012 the most succesful team ever will return on top FORZA FERRARI E FORZA ALONSO!


I can see Vettel just slowly reaching the title in the style of Jenson Button 2 years ago.

Interesting fight for 2nd, who do you lot think will take it? Button, Webber, Alonso or Hamilton?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if massa is still at ferrari i would be amazed.

rosberg to ferrari, hulkenberg to mercedes.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I can see Vettel just slowly reaching the title in the style of Jenson Button 2 years ago.
> 
> Interesting fight for 2nd, who do you lot think will take it? Button, Webber, Alonso or Hamilton?


I hope Alonso



Kiz said:


> if massa is still at ferrari i would be amazed.
> 
> rosberg to ferrari, hulkenberg to mercedes.


yeah Massa needs to be kicked out with Domenicali, Rosberg would be a good choice


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well, schumacher loses a wheel about 2 mins in q1. interesting start


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Disgusting behaviour by Maldonado. Big congratulations by Senna, surprised me.

Second qualifying shootout was fantastic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maldonado should enjoy putting his feet up tomorrow and having a bit of weight taken from his wallet. so dumb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

SENNA

maldonado is a massive piece of shit. has to be dq'd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

senna you little beauty. 7th.

vettel 1st, hamilton 2nd, webber 3rd. sounds about right.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alonso 8th


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

no worries tomorrow Alonso will finish on the podium


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope he does. But I don't see it unless he A) gets a good start or B) it rains


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

X-Static said:


> I hope he does. But I don't see it unless he A) gets a good start or B) it rains


in many gps this year he had a bad pole but he did a great race the day after


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Spa hasn't been Alonso's best circuit ever since he finished 2nd or so in 2005(?). Him having weaker times than Massa is no surprise.

Predicting it to end up like, Hamilton 1, Webber 2, Vettel 3, Alonso 4, Massa 5, Rosberg 6, Button 7.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Maldonado :lmao

McLaren fucking up one of their drivers once again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maldonado got a 5 spot grid penalty.

i shit you not. 5 spots. that's it.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

was Hamilton punished too?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nope


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Maldonado is a fucking retard. 5 place grid penalty, pfft. Such crap. Penalty should be much more severe than that, I mean, didn't Schumacher get a 10 place grid penalty after nearly running Barrichello into the wall last season?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Proc said:


> was Hamilton punished too?


for having someone deliberately shunt him? obviously not..

lmao @ that punishment, pathetic. if it was the other way round the punishment would've been far mores severe.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

His punishment from Williams is still coming. No way they'll allow such bad publicity from that event. And it'll probably cost him of a drive next year. Maybe even in Italy, or when F1 goes back to Asia.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Nah, he's a pay driver. For as long as PDVSA is pumping money into Williams, he will have a ride.

Barrichello is the one looking like he's on the outs. Good, it'll make way for Hulkenburg to get a seat again.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Seb said:


> for having someone deliberately shunt him? obviously not..
> 
> lmao @ that punishment, pathetic. if it was the other way round the punishment would've been far mores severe.


Well, there were some "experts" saying it was at least partly Hamilton's fault too. For example Nikki Lauda said it's 60% Maldonado and 40% Hamilton.

I like Hamilton, so I don't have a problem with him not getting punished. I think he was often punished even though he didn't do anything wrong. All I'm saying is that lots of the German speaking media (I'm not from Germany) saw atleast a partly fault on Hamilton's behalf.

Also, if you rewatch it:
1) Hamilton clearly makes a slight jump to the right, when Maldonado trys to overtake him.

2) When they touched, Hamilton still had some room to his left, so atleast he could have tried harder to avoid contact






Again, I like Hamilton and have no problem with him not getting punished, but I don't think it was 100% Maldonado's fault.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was 100% Maldonado, lmao @ Lauda, he is always the first person to come out and have a swipe at Hamilton. All the BBC pundits were furious with what happened. Eddie Jordan was the only one who said he shouldn't have been thrown out of the race. What he did was reckless and stupid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was totally 100% maldonado. he was much slower than hamilton on the lap, and then he cuts across him. dumb thing to do. he is a pay driver though, probably one of the better ones though. coulthard was absolutely fuming during the telecast, as was brundle and the onehd presenters here in australia.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

You guys agree that Hamilton's race crash was his fault and not Kobayashi's?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Stupid Domenicali again for the 82727828 time he ruined Alonso race, when the safety car came out he should have told him to come in to change tyres like all the others did


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Proc said:


> You guys agree that Hamilton's race crash was his fault and not Kobayashi's?


That was more "racing incident" than anything else.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Kobayashi made no movement change. I would blame him. Hamilton did make some fault, but Kobayashi did come out of nowhere. He had nowhere to go once Kobayashi was wheel to wheel.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Kobayashi was practically on the edge of the track as Hamilton started moving up towards him. F1 cars don't really work on grass.

If you ask me, it's a combination of Koba being where he shouldn't have been and Lewis not really paying attention to what was around him. Still, at least nobody ended up upside down.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Impressive drives from most drivers today really. Sutil surprisingly up in 7th, one of Schumacher's best drives since he has returned, and a good start by Rosberg, followed by a decent drive to 6th. Ferrari's calls were bad at the most critical time, kept Alonso out for too long. He still had a good drive, keeping life in those tyres and not falling too far behind the Red Bull of Vettel. Very unlucky for Hamilton, would of got a second place, imo.

Driver of the day is probably Schumacher for me. He wasn't expected to challenge podium, but did the second best thing, and land double digit points, starting from last.

After all the anticipation building from the four weeks, the race felt flat. Maybe because after the holiday, I had expected the pecking order to be challenged, changed. But it wasn't. But Italy will be different. Historically, its Ferrari's territory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kobayashi was almost on the grass, not sure what else he could have done. hamilton didnt think he was there anymore i dont think and went to move over to cover his line, but kobayashi was still there. racing incident.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Boo ya! Seb pretty much ends the title charge of anybody right there with that performance, with some quality overtakes on front runners with the worry of tyre failure. Even if he doesn't get on the podium at Monza it will be likely he will seal it by Japan-Korea, sorry lads it's game over now since Seb wont risk anything with a gap that monstrous. With all the mistakes Lewis has done this year, he would be far closer if he used his head once in a while, I reckon the gap would only be...40 to 50 points without a doubt, the car wasn't the failing point for this season, Lewis and team players in McLaren were...

Btw Kamui did nothing wrong, he took Lewis' slipstream, held his line, Lewis didn't check his mirrors and did a very silly thing by hitting Kamui. Funny thing though, about 10 minutes after that crash all the hate he got from the Hamilton fans (that love "agressive drivers"), claiming it was his fault! I laughed very hard since for once his race was "ruined" by somebody more agressive than him for once lol... 

How karma catches up and bites people in the ass.

Lewis even says it's his fault, so no excuses from the fan brigade this time.

Lewis needs to focus more on being the best at McLaren now because Jenson is in the best form of his career and he should be second in the WDC standings if it wasnt for McLarens bunglings to make him DNF twice. Reckon Jenson will end the year infront of Lewis on points, he looks very strong after Spa.

Also the Lewis Maldonado case was 60/40 to Pastor, Lewis swerved in agression as it shows in the video and Pastor slapped him for it, again shows how little respect Lewis gets with other drivers...0% because that's the way he goes.

Respect is what gave Webber the overtake on Alonso at Eau Rouge, respect is what got Seb on the outside of Nico at Blaunchimont, no respect for Kamui got Lewis a DNF thinking he had it done.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

There's a proper Lewis fanboy on an Everton forum I go on, and I mean he's badly obsessed with him. Came on and was calling Kamui all the names under the sun, saying that he should have been disqualified etc, etc. Then Lewis comes out and says it was his fault and Kobayashi had no blame whatsoever, and he STILL persisted in saying it was Kobayashi's fault. I don't mind Hamilton personally, used to be a huge fan but I've went off him a bit recently, but some of his fans are embarrassing at times.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

It's a racing incident, that simple. Kobayashi was somewhere unexpected and Lewis didn't check his mirrors. Shit like that happens in all forms of racing.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> There's a proper Lewis fanboy on an Everton forum I go on, and I mean he's badly obsessed with him. Came on and was calling Kamui all the names under the sun, saying that he should have been disqualified etc, etc. Then Lewis comes out and says it was his fault and Kobayashi had no blame whatsoever, and he STILL persisted in saying it was Kobayashi's fault. I don't mind Hamilton personally, used to be a huge fan but I've went off him a bit recently, but some of his fans are embarrassing at times.


Think the guy needs to watch f1 a bit longer, maybe another decade and then he *might* understand what rights Kamui had taking the racing line before Lewis. He would of seen the telemetry after qualifying and saw that the Saubers had pretty good straighline speed on the kemmel straight, he should of thought about that before slotting back in without looking. Even Niki Lauda called him stupid for doing it, because somehow Lewis thinks he's the only driver out there sometimes.

Any racing instructor would tell you, "check your mirrors and see whats around you before doing anything else".

Even driving instructors on the domestic roads tell you that...

He got caught out thinking the DRS did it's job making a big enough gap. It was totally his fault and anybody who thinks Kamui was to blame for it... then he/she have no clue about F1.

Tbh not being nasty but since this bloke sounds like a football fan first followed by as a Lewis fans, makes me guess he's only been watching it since 07/08, thinks the FIA are racist scum and pick on Lewis everyday.

He must of been one of the first to be sucked in by mass media claiming Lewis was the greatest thing since Schumacher. *EH EHHHH WRONG!* There's about 6-8 top notch drivers out there that could do the same thing, and in fact very little actually seperate them.

*Excluding the world champions*: Webber, Di Resta, Kamui, Perez, Sutil, Kubica, Rosberg and maybe Hulkenberg.

Hell I'd laugh in his face if I had the chance to see him... :lmao

I'd rip him to shreads if he wants to chat about F1.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd go along with that. Every thread about whatever grand prix is on that weekend degenerates into "Rockafella (his username)'s reasons why Lewis will win this race, and why he's the greatest ever f1 driver", gets very tedious, very quickly. Lewis is a brilliant driver no doubt, but he's by no means the best racer in F1 atm, maybe not even top 3 (if you class Kubica as an F1 racer still, who in my opinion is the best with Vettel.)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Watching the incident again since race-time, and Hamilton confessing, has changed my opinion on the incident. I'm not sure what Kobayashi thought Hamilton was going to do, which will make me feel he was at fault for at least a small percentage. But Hamilton did sit in the mdidle of the circuit, forgot Kobayashi was there, even tho he seemingly moved for him.

Strange incident. Hamilton is faster than Kobayashi, and seemingly was planning to give up his spot.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Watching the incident again since race-time, and Hamilton confessing, has changed my opinion on the incident. I'm not sure what Kobayashi thought Hamilton was going to do, which will make me feel he was at fault for at least a small percentage. But Hamilton did sit in the mdidle of the circuit, forgot Kobayashi was there, even tho he seemingly moved for him.
> 
> Strange incident. Hamilton is faster than Kobayashi, and seemingly was planning to give up his spot.


Kamui expected him to hold his line and just go into the corner from the middle and not to the far left where he was. The rules are strict in moving to just (one place) to defend your posisiton. Lewis did that by going into the middle of the kemmel straight which Kamui followed and then moved left. If anything Lewis would of got a drive through penalty for making 2 moves on Kamui before he was going to turn into the corner, Kamui had the right to that side even if he was just behind.

If Lewis looked in his left mirror, he would of known he couldn't go there because of the rules I bring up above, they would of prevented him doing it and he would just have to deal with the slower line, not the faster which Kamui already claimed.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's one, out of the debuting drivers this and last season (who still have drives), who is most likely to go on to become a world champion?

Di Resta
Perez
D'Ambrosio
Maldonado
Senna
Petrov
Ricciardo
Kobayashi (I know he was 2009, but it was the penultimate race so fuck it I'll include him as well)
Chandhok

Di Resta I reckon, just something about him screams future world champion at me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, if di Resta continues progressing, he'll get a Mclaren seat, but that may be a long while into the future. Button still about 31 and Hamilton around 5 years younger.

I see Perez replacing Massa in a few years. But other than that, I think the titles will stay with Alonso, Hamilton and Vettel. They all have very long-term contracts.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

My opinion:

Di Resta, Yes- Needs more solid results though, and next year he does have to beat Sutil, though Mercedes are interested.
Perez, Yes- Very young, Ferrari youth product and is beating Kamui in qualifying, will be likely to beat him in 2012.
D'Ambrosio, No-Doesn't have the funding and he isn't beating Glock.
Maldonado, No- Too old and spent far to long trying to proove himself in GP2 where Hulkenberg beat him plenty of times.
Senna, Maybe- Again too old, might of ruined his career being with HRT, some races he was being outdone by Karun.
Petrov, No- Has driver talent but he isn't F1 WDC talent, Kubica will destroy him even if he comes back 80%.
Ricciardo, Yes- Showed great talent in GP3 and Renault 3.5 and that he has impressed RBR enough to get a Toro Rosso seat.
Kobayashi, Yes- Though he's having problems with qualifying his race day talent is obvious to see even with a midfield car.
Chandhok, No, just plain no... Nice bloke, knows his F1, great talker to the public, but he will not be a WDC, 110% certain on it.

In order of possibility from the list to achieve it first as of quality now!:

1st: Kamui
2nd: Di Resta
3rd/4th: Perez/Ricciardo
5th: Senna

Possibly the most succesful out of the group in the end:

1st: Perez
2nd: Ricciardo
3rd/4th: Di Resta/Kamui
5th: Senna

Both Perez and Ricciardo are being groomed for the top flight to replace more older, unreliable drivers.

Perez I see as the next in line to be the next young hotshot, wait until next year or the year after in 2013 when he's 23 and you will see him kick a few doors down on Seb.

What you really need to know is that drivers dont peak until they are 27-30, rare occasions are over that, like Jenson. Alonso and Button have peaked, where Lewis is about to peak now and Seb still has another 3 years developing. Perez will be developing for another 6-7 years yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ricciardo, he'll replace webber when he leaves. the guy has skill. di resta or rosberg should be in the ferrari next year, both impressive drivers.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Ricciardo and hopefully Senna, his drive at Spa showed promise I think.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Next Sunday the race will be in the Best and most Historic GP in History MONZA! FORZA FERRARI!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

doubt it


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> Next Sunday the race will be in the Best and most Historic GP in History MONZA! FORZA FERRARI!


nah i think you'll find thats Monaco


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> nah i think you'll find thats Monaco


no Monaco sucks you can't surpass and Italy GP is the most historic it is the country with most GP and it is the home of the greatest team ever Ferrari


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the italian gp is the most historic in italy?

well i never...


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> the italian gp is the most historic in italy?
> 
> well i never...


what?? i never said that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The most historic GP is Monaco. 

I wish that the Italian GP was on this weekend instead of next though.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nitromalta said:


> Next Sunday the race will be in the Best and most Historic GP in History MONZA! FORZA FERRARI!


This is how I imagine every Italian. And now every Malteser too.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Ferrari wont win Monza. Be McLaren or Red Bull.

And I agree, Monza may have the longest history like Ferrari in motor racing, but it hasn't got the reputation of Monaco.

Historic level:
1:Monaco.
2:Spa, Silverstone, Monza, Hockenheim, Nordschleife.
3:Eveything else thats decent.
Last: Tilk circuits...


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

on our track we rarley fail FORZA FERRARI!


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Spa is not only a historic track, but when it rains it can provide just about as good an F1 race as you can get.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Spa is not only a historic track, but when it rains it can provide just about as good an F1 race as you can get.


spa,monza,silverstone and nurburgring are historic and entertaining


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spa is by a distance my favourite race of the calendar. I do love Monaco though. This year's race was almost brilliant until the red flag ruined the ending.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> on our track we rarley fail FORZA FERRARI!


39 times an (Italian) *Including Alfa, Maserati and Toro Rosso* team has failed to win Monza over 61 years, that's hardly rarely...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Seb said:


> Spa is by a distance my favourite race of the calendar. I do love Monaco though. This year's race was almost brilliant until the red flag ruined the ending.


At least Belgium has done one thing right... Shame it'll probably alternate with France from next season on.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Just looked at the weather for Monza this weekend, and it's hot which means, bad news for McLaren since their car hates the heat. If it's cold or rains by pure chance, it will be Ferrari in trouble with tyre heating problems.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Thing about Monaco, is that I love it for the type of track it is. For that reason, I tend to find the practice and qualifying sessions more entertaining than the race. More often than not, the Monaco race tends to be a bit of a snoozefest sadly. But I do like the track for the history and how unique it is.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The beauty of Monaco is usually when a driver pulls out an absolute stunning lap, that it shows the difference between a good driver, and a great one. And thats usually a qualifying. I do agree that the race can be boring, but I loved this years Monaco. It was fantastic up until the multi-car crash which delayed the race.

I would be very, very disappointed if they put Spa and France on a rotation. The French circuit is alright, but its definately nowhere near Spa. It can also be very boring when its getting dominated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they should come back to adelaide to replace the shitty melbourne gp. the circuit here is much better, a chicane off the front straight, some tight corners, and a long backstraight that ends in a hairpin going onto the front straight. come back


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Singapore,valencia and all these new tracks suck they should bring back San Marino,France,Austria and the other classics


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I prefer Singapore to Austria and France. San Marino circuit was good but considering the country, the funding must be shit. I just dislike Austrian GP though.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> I prefer Singapore to Austria and France. San Marino circuit was good but considering the country, the funding must be shit. I just dislike Austrian GP though.


Italy used to fund San Marino GP cuz the track was in Italy, the name was San Marino gp cuz you can't have 2 GP with the same name

Singapore and all the street tracks should be cancelled except Monaco(altough sucks) because it is historic


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Italy does not need 2 GPs. In the same way that Spain doesn't need 2 GPs. I mean, seriously, screw Valencia. Easily one of the worst races on the schedule.

No country deserves 2 races in all honesty. Upgrade some of the older circuits to meet FIA standards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt mind a jerez return.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Singapore is fine. Not the most exciting, but I love the variety it provides by being at night. Also very happy with the German rotation they have, as the Nurburgring being the European GP for a while annoyed me. 

Anyone think one more track gets bumped next year to make way for USA? I can't see them going ahead with 20 (even though it nearly happened this year). Turkey's gone and I pray Valencia also, but it's contracted to at least 2014 and I don't know what the rules/legalities are with these things. Hope it goes not least because it's terribly dull & hardly picturesque, but this 'European GP' thing (as I said above) does nothing for me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i believe it will be 20 next year. bahrain and valencia are 2 that really need to go imo. both awful gps.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

bahrain is a horrible track. hands down the worst. i like singapore, though mostly because i really like night gp's. i think it's a concept they should utilize on other circuits.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The evening look on the Abu Dhabi circuit is fantastic. Looks stunning. Monaco would be a nice one if they did a night theme, but they'd have to move it to either the season opener, or one of the final races, otherwise it will be at 10pm.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Monaco is a drivers circuit hence it's reputation, Monza is all about engine power with hardly any aero, nothing else.

Will be interesting though with DRS and KERS involved.

P.S Dont be suprised in the near future if Bernie gets 22 GP's, cause that's what he wants.

Got USA next year and Russia for 2014, probably lose Hungary and either Barcelona/Australia to replace them since: Bernie wants 1 Spanish circuit and Melbourne politics are getting in the way for it's future (last time I checked.)

Spa needs to be the european GP and the valencia circuit can just fuck off and rot...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't want to lose Hungary. It can come up with strange outcomes every now and now (really, I'm just looking at Button's first win & Kovalainen's victory). But it's not exactly a major country.

Really happy this year ends in Brazil. Unfortunately won't be a title decider like the awesome ones in 07 & 08.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

20 races a season works fine for me, since i'm a big F1 fan. I keep reading every now and again they want to go to different places in the world. The FIA had apparently wanted to go back to America for sometime, but nobody was coming up with the circuit that Bernie wanted, until the Texas guys got the nod. 

I'm not a fan of Bahrain's GP either, but I do like the Valencia street circuit. I'd like to see another race in the States in the future, possibly a New York street race.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Static said:


> I'd like to see another race in the States in the future, possibly a New York street race.


Bernie's dream. 

Can't see it getting the go ahead in NYC. Too much expense to shut off roads.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

They were discussing a New York Grand Prix were they not? My idea of a wet dream.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Revamp Watkins Glen up to FIA standards and hold a race there. Track is just amazing.

Lewis Hamilton drove it earlier in the year in a demo.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone noticed that from corners 5 through to 16 of the Indian GP, it resembles Nurgburgring?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddh_International_Circuit

Almost corner to corner.

American GP also looks like Bahrain met Silverstone. Latter part of the circuit looks extremely boring. Modern circuits tend to have far too way acute angle corners.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I like the Valencia circuit, I'm only going by F1 2010 though. I'd like some of the old places to return like Buenos Aires, South Africa or Brands Hatch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

buenos aires is a good shout. always enjoyed the argentine gp


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Valencia GP is class on the F1 game. To get a very good lap on that circuit has proven very fun, and difficult for me. I don't possess a wheel, which adds the difficulty, as I play it on pc. 

As a race, its downright awful. This years race was definately the worst of the season so far. Only imagine Korea or Abu Dhabi possibly being worse.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Only race I can think of that might compete for "Worst race" is Bahrain.

And wouldn't you know it, both are Tilke circuits. Hmm...a pattern I see...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiz said:


> buenos aires is a good shout. always enjoyed the argentine gp


Wouldn't mind 2 South American GPs. They've got a little carried away with the Asian ones. There's going to be 8 of them next year. Same as Europe. :shocked:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idrc where the gp's are, they just shouldnt be crap gp's.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

How would you rank the current circuits in preference?

1. Monaco
2. Belgium
3. Brazil
4. Canada
5. Britain 
6. China
7. Malaysia
8. Japanese
9. Hungary
10. Germany
11. Italy
12. Singapore
13. Australia
14. Spain 
15. South Korea
16. Abu Dhabi
17. Turkey
18. Bahrain
19. Valencia
- India

Though really, 5th-14th are on a similar level. GB is just my national bias and I absolutely racing on China in F1 games. Will need to wait for a bit to really judge Korea without insane rainfall.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just read that Imola (San Marino GP) are back in a position to host a Grand Prix again. F1 hasn't been to Imola since 2007.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Belgium
Brasil
Germany (not got a preference, like em both equally)
Monaco
Italy
Hungary
Britain
Canada
Japan

The rest. Only Asian race being Japan, none of the rest stand out, and feel like replicates of the other, excluding Singapore. Will probably add that in though, if I enjoy this years race.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

oh ho ho.... Raining on Saturday hot on Sunday, now that just falls into Red Bulls hands, so well just like Spa.

Win number 8 please Seb?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/09/08/uk-motor-racing-prix-domenicali-idUKTRE7871SB20110908

Might be the most ambitious thing I've ever read. McLaren and Red Bull's big money sponsorships and owners will diminish any chance that Ferrari will dominate. But I do expect them to be a lot more competitive next year, and a big part of helping, is to replace Massa with a quicker driver.

Don't know how it raining during qualifying then a warm Sunday will benefit Red Bull. Benefits McLaren and Ferrari respectively.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

@haribo Top 9
1st Italy
2nd Belgium
3rd Brazil
4th Germany
5th Britain
6th Japanese
7th China
8th Spain
9th Canada


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/09/08/uk-motor-racing-prix-domenicali-idUKTRE7871SB20110908
> 
> Might be the most ambitious thing I've ever read. McLaren and Red Bull's big money sponsorships and owners will diminish any chance that Ferrari will dominate. But I do expect them to be a lot more competitive next year, and a big part of helping, is to replace Massa with a quicker driver.
> 
> Don't know how it raining during qualifying then a warm Sunday will benefit Red Bull. Benefits McLaren and Ferrari respectively.


The Ferrari's hate the rain "cold weather" and the McLaren hate the really hot weather. The mixture plays into Red Bulls hands because they have no weakness with weather. Ferrari might fail getting into Q3 and McLaren could go backwards from the word go on Sunday with tyre wear.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Nando can do it tomorrow and I hope next year we will have Briatore and fire that dufus of Domenicali(+ massa) FORZA FERRARI!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alonso needed a tow from massa to get to 4th. the ferrari's are woeful. vettel to romp the race unfortunately


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup, *no bias* but Seb will pull away on the start surely, since his wings and gears are set for a better starting race pace than the McLarens. Lewis and Jenson wont be able to hit their limiters until towards the end where as Seb will be pretty much closer to the limiter from the word go and midway point, but jumping up and down towards the end though Seb will have aero advantages to make up.

Seb could pull a massive gap in the first few laps, making sure nobody can use DRS on him.

I told you nitromalta, Ferrari wont win this circuit, it's down to Seb and McLaren. When those hard tyres go on the Ferrari, they will go backwards it's not the drivers fault, they just cant make them work as well as the others. Look at Spa for example...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ALONSO

fucking wonderful start


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yawn, vettel again

perhaps would have been more interesting if hamilton wouldnt have been held up by Schumacher


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

competitive racing doesnt equal held up. hamilton couldnt get past schumacher until his tyres died on him and had to pit. then after hamilton pitted he was behind again.

i did enjoy david and martin doing their best to try and get him in trouble. reading out the rules, yada yada. nice groan by martin when schumacher came out in front of him too.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wrecked my head that, "Oh Schumacher is holding up the golden boy of Formula One, fuck him, let's try and get him in shit with the stewards"

Good race aside from Vettel's domination. 

My boy Di Resta in the points again, great drive from him and Alguersuari


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

how is hamilton the golden boy of F1, he's been in the stewards office more than anyone in the last couple of years, and the FIA did everything they could to stop him winning the title a couple of years ago. he was only the golden boy in his first season as it was his rookie year and he was out-performing alonso.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Absolute quality from Sebastian this weekend, he completly dominated everybody.

And the pass on Alonso, *laughs* any more doubts now boys?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

doubts about what? a faster car overtaking a slower one?


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> doubts about what? a faster car overtaking a slower one?


Yes! what did you think I was on about?



united_07 said:


> yawn, vettel again
> 
> perhaps would have been more interesting if hamilton wouldnt have been held up by Schumacher


Yawn! man united win the league for the 19th time but you dont see me bitching.

Lewis wasn't held up, Schumi was doing better until his tyres faded away from him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

jesus if vettel keeps domintaing i won't miss f1 when some of the races move to sky.

its getting boring.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

1.as everyone saw Monza and the Italy fans are the best in the world in no other GP u see full stands 
2.Schumi ridiculised that jerk of Hamilton he teached him a lesson with a 1000 time slower car
3.I like vettel now for making the 150 italy on his head
4.Alonso did good


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nitromalta said:


> 1.as everyone saw Monza and the Italy fans are the best in the world in no other GP u see full stands


I'm sure that's not true.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

haribo said:


> I'm sure that's not true.


it is true


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> 1.as everyone saw Monza and the Italy fans are the best in the world in no other GP u see full stands


Brtitish sell out http://thef1times.com/news/display/03859

Canada sell out http://www.grandprix.com/ns/ns22346.html

Korea sell out http://www.korea.net/news.do?mode=detail&guid=54227

Abu Dhabi sell out http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2010/11/09/abu-dhabi-season-finale-sold-out/


I could go on, you need to get over your italian obssession


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

The Italians, British, Brazlians, Japanese have the best crowds IMO. A lot of emotion for the home team/driver to win.

And Abu dhabi does not have a crowd like what Monza and Silverstone could pull in.

Abu dhabi can only house 40,000-60,000 where Silverstone could hold 120,000+


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> I could go on, you need to get over your italian obssession


Particularly hilarious as he's not even Italian :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont spain regularly sell out too

and they're a major moto gp country


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> dont spain regularly sell out too
> 
> and they're a major moto gp country


Very true, but it remains to be seen if they still bring in the crowds when Alonso retires. Look how the French went after Prost retired.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.f1zone.net/

this site has full f1 races/seasons/practice sessions/qualifying videos hosted on their server. currently downloading races from the 1993 season.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kiz said:


> http://www.f1zone.net/
> 
> this site has full f1 races/seasons/practice sessions/qualifying videos hosted on their server. currently downloading races from the 1993 season.


This could be my favourite post ever. Thanks Kiz.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Any Kubica fans here?

http://www.motorsport.com/#/f1/news/f1-renault-could-snub-kubica-petrov-for-2012-report/?i=5&v=2&s=1

Not looking any better for his seat at Renault next season. Hope he makes it back.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

The doctors said the surgery was a success, so it means he must have full movement and just needs to get the strength back. If he passes the FIA test, he can race again, if he cant, then he has to wait and try again until he does pass. Renault wants him back, the f1 paddock wants him back racing and he has a ton of fans who want him back.

P.S If some of you people are going to insult me behind my back in a general chat box because you know fk all about F1, grow some nuts and say it in this forum so I can kick your fanboy asses again, because like always it's really easy to do it...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> The doctors said the surgery was a success, so it means he must have full movement and just needs to get the strength back. If he passes the FIA test, he can race again, if he cant, then he has to wait and try again until he does pass. Renault wants him back, the f1 paddock wants him back racing and he has a ton of fans who want him back.
> 
> *P.S If your going to insult me behind my back in some general chat because you know fk all about F1, grow some nuts and say it in this forum so I can kick your fanboy asses again, because like always it's really easy to do it...*


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


>


Edited


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with another picture, well done

comment still makes no sense


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> with another picture, well done
> 
> comment still makes no sense


Well done, now what else was edited? 

P.S >>If some of you people<< are going to insult me behind my back in a general chat box because you know fk all about F1, grow some nuts and say it in this forum so I can kick your fanboy asses again, because like always it's really easy to do it...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i saw the comment, it still makes no sense. f1 doesnt get discussed in the chatbox besides what's happening in the race.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> i saw the comment, it still makes no sense. f1 doesnt get discussed in the chatbox besides what's happening in the race.


I got mates on this site telling me otherwise that people are slagging me off behind my back, so it's just to let them know that I found out.

Sebastian Vettel won again, and the fanboys here dont like it because it isn't Lewis. Seb can end the season mathematically next weekend at Singapore if Alonso is out of the top 3 and Jenson/Webber out of the top 2. Lewis could finish 2nd to Seb and he would still be out of the Championship come Japan.


FOR SEB TO BECOME YOUNGEST 2X WDC AT SINGAPORE:
1st: Vettel
2nd: Lewis
3rd: Jenson/Webber
4th: Alonso

Game over then with 5 races to go.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> The doctors said the surgery was a success, so it means he must have full movement and just needs to get the strength back. If he passes the FIA test, he can race again, if he cant, then he has to wait and try again until he does pass. Renault wants him back, the f1 paddock wants him back racing and he has a ton of fans who want him back.


I don't doubt Renault wants him back. But it's being said he has until mid-October to prove he's going to be back for 2012. There are no same-level or better seats available. If he can't get back with Renault, it's going to be tough to get that far up the ladder again.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm a Kubica fan. I don't see him losing his seat at all, and replacing him with Grosjean would be LOL, seeing as he fucking sucks.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Grosjean sucks? Not following.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulkenberg > grosjean

grosjean was awful in the renault


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> I got mates on this site telling me otherwise that people are slagging me off behind my back, so it's just to let them know that I found out.


Is this your mate?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/183908-martinfrommars.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, but Grosjean was also in a Renault where Alonso only got 1 podium. Hardly a fair chance if you ask me.

And we all know Hulkenburg is a beast. Don't know what Williams were thinking dropping him instead of Barichello for Maldonado.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

money. maldonaldo brought in more money. that's why they're looking at possibly replacing rubens next season too.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Read IGN's review of F1 2011 video game, and wow at all the features in there. Safety car, DRS, KERS, red-flagged races etc. I can imagine sucking as although I can be fast, I don't really keep to the racing line. Hello tyre degradation!

(I haven't really kept up to speed on developments with this game btw)


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

One week until it comes out, seriously can't wait.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's going to be incredible. not only all the features, but it just looks so good as well.

one thing i hope for are engine blowouts. i remember them happening in f1 98 just completely randomly. eddie irvine wrecked my championship by having his engine blow and me crash into him


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck, I suddenly got an interest in F1... what do you say Martin? Ya Heard?*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine was dispatched today, so I'll get it tomorrow, gonna play on it for a week solid until FIFA comes out!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fuck, I suddenly got an interest in F1... what do you say Martin? Ya Heard?*





















8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be getting the game tomorrow, looking forward to it. One thing I'm hoping for is the ability to turn off the flags in single races and the multiplayer time trials.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

In my opinion the game is nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mine got sent out yesterday, hopefully get it next week. still waiting on my driver collectors edition from ungurlund too



> Former McLaren and Ferrari driver Kimi Raikkonen could return to Formula 1 next season with Williams.
> 
> The Finn quit F1 at the end of 2009 to try his hand at world rallying but after two frustrating seasons he has had talks with Williams about joining them for 2012.
> 
> ...


i want kimi back, but not at the expense of rubens


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

It would be awesome if Kimi returns he was my favorite driver although it would sad if Rubens looses his seat


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

It'd be sad to see Kimi drive that sorry excuse for a car. Stick him with Alonso at Ferrari. Sorry Felipe.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Let Button go to Ferrari, put Kimi back in a Mclaren please.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Any of you guys getting F1 2011 for the Xbox 360 wanna do a co op championship?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

This won't be the most exciting race this weekend, Singapore never is.

The question isn't Will Vettel win?, it's Will Vettel seal the championship this weekend?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> This won't be the most exciting race this weekend, Singapore never is.
> 
> The question isn't Will Vettel win?, it's Will Vettel seal the championship this weekend?


Somebody should nudge him into a wall to keep the title alive for another race, seriously though if he gets on the front row he's going to win bar a mechanical problem. Anybody know if qualifying is on oneHD tonight?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, 11:50 for you


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have to tune in oneHD in properly then.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great top 10 place for the Force India boys, mainly my boy di Resta. Championship will be done and dusted tomorrow, hopefully that means there'll be some complacency from Red Bull in the last few races, as they'll soon have the constructors title wrapped up as well.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Great top 10 place for the Force India boys, mainly my boy di Resta. Championship will be done and dusted tomorrow, hopefully that means there'll be some complacency from Red Bull in the last few races, as they'll soon have the constructors title wrapped up as well.


Complacency? If anything they will push the limit even more when they do win both titles. Did Jenson back off after Brazil 09? No, he pushed even harder and almost got second from Webber at Abu Dhabi, getting right up his diffuser!

The racing always becomes better when the WDC+WCC is decided. No need worrying about points after that, only the wins and podiums matter...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

martin you're forgetting to go back into your regular account


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Can somebody tell me why the two force Indias and Schumacher didn't bother to get on the track during the top ten?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

probably to save a set of soft tyres


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

So many rule changes since the last time I seriously watched F1, now I understand why they didn't go out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it happens a lot with the guys that sneak in, usually the top 6 (vettel/webber/alonso/hamilton/button/massa) are set and swap their positions around, schumacher/rosberg are the next 2 and the two at the end usually dont bother going out to save tyres. usually schumacher/rosberg only do 1 run on used hard tyres just to consolidate 7th and 8th.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MartinFromMars said:


> Complacency? If anything they will push the limit even more when they do win both titles. Did Jenson back off after Brazil 09? No, he pushed even harder and almost got second from Webber at Abu Dhabi, getting right up his diffuser!
> 
> The racing always becomes better when the WDC+WCC is decided. No need worrying about points after that, only the wins and podiums matter...


nah


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> Team Lotus' plan to be renamed as Caterham next year has moved a step closer, after the outfit was told ahead of the Singapore Grand Prix that its efforts would not be blocked by rival outfits.
> 
> With team principal Tony Fernandes openly looking at renaming the outfit for 2012 to move away from its Team Lotus moniker, sources have revealed that a request was lodged with members of the Formula One Teams' Association (FOTA) to sound out their support for the move ahead of it going to the Formula One Commission.


http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/94822

Only one Lotus team on the grid in 2012.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What have I missed? What's Hamilton done this week?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

lost his front wing on Massa's rear tyre.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

boring boring vettel


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Alonso is doing great with a car 100 times weaker than red bull and mclaren is 3rd with 1 point behind Button, Massa and Domenicali should be kicked out in their asses in order to return winning a championship


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

lol at you guys thinking I'm crab paste. He's just my mate that happened to see some comments made in the chatbox about him a little while back. I'm a casual F1 fan at best.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

lol MartinFromMars is not me, he's a good mate of mine.

Would you like me to start an argument and get IP banned for proof when he can continue to post?



united_07 said:


> boring boring vettel


 And Lewis crashing is getting boring, whats your point? Your witnessing a new legend in the sport....

Btw how was the stoke game???

P.S I dont watch football so I don't give a shit about the title


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wonder will anything get done to Maldonado and Barrichello after they let Vettel past and then blocked Button off, costing him 2 seconds? Probably not.

Great result for Di Resta today, brilliant drive.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah you're not the same person, you just happen to share the same IP address, and happen to respond to something i've been posting for the last week within 6 minutes of each other. It's funny that you switch accounts to agree with yourself, I guess that says a lot about your insecurities.

lol @ calling Vettel a legend of the sport


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Wonder will anything get done to Maldonado and Barrichello after they let Vettel past and then blocked Button off, costing him 2 seconds? Probably not.
> 
> Great result for Di Resta today, brilliant drive.


If there wasn't 3 blue flags before letting him past they did nothing wrong to Button, those are the rules. Seb was also slowed down by traffic and was nearly taken out by Trulli, you make it sound Jenson had a chance when Seb and RBR admitted he already turned the engine down.

And please, Williams and McLaren are possibly the closest teams on the grid, they wont screw each other over if they can help it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Button lost 2 seconds to Maldonado and Barrichello, and then finished 1.7 seconds behind Vettel. Vettel getting the rub of the green yet again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont make it any more obvious by posting a defence, logging into your other account and posting the same defence. come on son


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yeah you're not the same person, you just happen to share the same IP address, and happen to respond to something i've been posting for the last week within 6 minutes of each other. It's funny that you switch accounts to agree with yourself, I guess that says a lot about your insecurities.
> 
> lol @ calling Vettel a legend of the sport


lol and this coming from a guy who didn't have a clue about the 2009 season saying Lewis should of won it and calling him the next Senna?

You couldn't spot talent if it slapped you in the face, your love for Lewis prooves that. Typical Lewis fan, knows nothing of the sport in general and talks absolute crap when his media darling flops like Tim Henman.

Slagging me off like the chicken you are behind my back prooves how little you know about F1. Your already scared of me ripping into you like i've already done 6-7 times already. You wont even post in the same area to me because your that scared.

Your an easy target Seb when you open your trap when talking about F1, because you really *and I mean* REALLY! you don't know fuck all about F1 and for your simple fanboy brain should stick to watching footie like the rest of your group.

Seb has become the youngest double world champion in history, he's already more of a legend than Lewis and Alonso.

What's Lewis done to warrent being mentioned in the same breath as Senna? Beating Massa to the WDC by 1 point OH WOW!


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Button lost 2 seconds to Maldonado and Barrichello, and then finished 1.7 seconds behind Vettel. Vettel getting the rub of the green yet again.


Lol again your clueless Seb, didn't you see vettel winding down the engine with about 8 laps to go and was crawling across the line to celebrate with his crew on the pitwall while Jenson was thundering behind.

Face it Seb, Vettel had that race in the bag and his fastest lap (which was 2 seconds faster than anybody elses) prooved it was already a lost battle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you spell like martinfrommars


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> If there wasn't 3 blue flags before letting him past they did nothing wrong to Button, those are the rules. Seb was also slowed down by traffic and was nearly taken out by Trulli, you make it sound Jenson had a chance when Seb and RBR admitted he already turned the engine down.
> 
> And please, Williams and McLaren are possibly the closest teams on the grid, they wont screw each other over if they can help it.


Why would he turn his engine down with a 9 second gap, 6 laps left with Button gaining on him at about 1.5-2 seconds per lap? Horner is bound to say that isn't he, they're not gonna say "oh yeah we were struggling at the end and were lucky to win."

Like Seb said, Vettel won by 1.7 seconds, the Williams cost him 2 seconds on the 3rd to last lap, do the maths.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> lol and this coming from a guy who *didn't have a clue about the 2009 *season saying Lewis should of won it and calling him the next Senna?
> 
> You couldn't spot talent if it slapped you in the face, your love for Lewis prooves that. Typical Lewis fan, knows nothing of the sport in general and talks absolute crap when his media darling flops like Tim Henman.
> 
> ...


join date: march 2011

oops.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> lol and this coming from a guy who didn't have a clue about the 2009 season saying Lewis should of won it and calling him the next Senna?
> 
> You couldn't spot talent if it slapped you in the face, your love for Lewis prooves that. Typical Lewis fan, knows nothing of the sport in general and talks absolute crap when his media darling flops like Tim Henman.
> 
> ...


Vettel isn't a legend of the sport.



OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Lol again your clueless Seb, didn't you see vettel winding down the engine with about 8 laps to go and was crawling across the line to celebrate with his crew on the pitwall while Jenson was thundering behind.
> 
> Face it Seb, Vettel had that race in the bag and his fastest lap (which was 2 seconds faster than anybody elses) prooved it was already a lost battle.


I wonder if MartinFromMars agrees with this?

Martin?



Kiz said:


> join date: march 2011
> 
> oops.


Actually this stems from me saying Lewis was leading the championship in his third season (which was 2009, where Button led from start to finish) and could have won it, when I meant to say his fourth (2010), where he was leading the championship around half way. It's hilarious how someone clings on so badly to a typo.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Why would he turn his engine down with a 9 second gap, 6 laps left with Button gaining on him at about 1.5-2 seconds per lap? Horner is bound to say that isn't he, they're not gonna say "oh yeah we were struggling at the end and were lucky to win."
> 
> Like Seb said, Vettel won by 1.7 seconds, the Williams cost him 2 seconds on the 3rd to last lap, do the maths.


1:He turned his engine down with 6-9 laps left because he had a 13 second gap.
2:Singapore is hard on the brakes and gearbox, why should Vettel risk a DNF for keeping that gap.
3:Go listen to the RBR team, that know the facts, they said Seb was cruising towards the end.
4:Vettel lost 2-3 Seconds behind the same traffic, and another 2-3 by nearly being taken out by trulli in the pitlane, so you do the math.
5:Check Vettel's tyres at the end of the race, they didn't look like they were even close to falling off yet.
6:What has RBR to gain saying they weren't under pressure? Nothing...
7:Safety car cost him his gap to Jenson in the first place. 

Rub of the green? bollox!

Face it, Vettel had it under control


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> join date: march 2011
> 
> oops.


Opps! I think you need to look back a few pages mate and understand what I'm getting across, because he sent that post in March-April. OPPS!


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Vettel isn't a legend of the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typo? the whole post was full of shite lol!

You would get gang raped in a real F1 forum.

I can see what your trying here, "Lets play dumb and get him IP banned *he he*!" Sorry wont work...

Must be hard for you fanboys knowing Lewis may never win another WDC while Vettel does seasons like that every year.

Just can't stand it that Vettel will go down in history as a great great champion, while Lewis might be compared to the likes of Damon Hill and Jacques Villeneuve


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont care for hamilton at all martin. dont you know anything?


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol Seb you keep saying i'm MartinFromMars but i'm not....

He's used my IP in the past and it's funny that your giving me this much attention, really I feel so happy!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've already pointed out that i'm a fan of Mclaren. If Hamilton left for Ferrari tomorrow and Kimi came back to Mclaren, i'd be wanting him to win. Of course if you were more observant Martin, you'd have noticed this already.

edit Thanks for the PM. Do you often go around each others houses and sit on WF together?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

my favourite current driver is sutil or alonso. what a fucking hipster

and ricciardo once he gets into the red bull and upstages golden child vettel


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd love to have enough time to fuck around and make 2 accounts and troll the shit out of all of you but the fact is I don't have the time to do that shit. I work 60/70 hours a week and use my time either sleeping/eating/chilling out. I hardly bother with the site anymore because the one and only reason I joined in the first place - wrestling, is boring to me now. Crab paste signed up because I told him about the F1 discussion on this board, not my fault that Seb was posting wrong facts and he picked up on it straight away. You will always get blasted for posting inaccuracies when discussing with true F1 fans.

As for me the only guy I care about in F1, Kubica, hasn't even been driving this year. So yeah, I couldn't give 2 fucks about the season this year. Which will reflect on the amount of times I've posted in this thread.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> I've already pointed out that i'm a fan of Mclaren. If Hamilton left for Ferrari tomorrow and Kimi came back to Mclaren, i'd be wanting him to win. Of course if you were more observant Martin, you'd have noticed this already.
> 
> edit Thanks for the PM. Do you often go around each others houses and sit on WF together?


Oh Yes! ofc you would! *sarcasm* "Lewis is the next Senna, 100% car when Vettel is driving the RB7"

Btw... Do you play the fantasy football league? Reckon I got proof there, and it's very obvious which one I am and which one Martin is. 

Go look very carefully...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> my favourite current driver is sutil or alonso. what a fucking hipster
> 
> and ricciardo once he gets into the red bull and upstages golden child vettel


At least the Red Bulls are allowed to race each other though.

"Not bad for a number two driver"

"Mark, maintain the gap behind Sebastian"



OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> *Webber seems to be more competiton than Jenson and Heikki ever was with Lewis. You see unlike Jenson and Heikki Webber is actually allowed to fight wheel to wheel with vettel on track*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> 4:Vettel lost 2-3 Seconds behind the same traffic, and another 2-3 by nearly being taken out by trulli in the pitlane, so you do the math.
> l


how on earth did he lose 2-3 seconds when trulli nearly hit him, it probably wasnt even half a second


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> my favourite current driver is sutil or alonso. what a fucking hipster
> 
> and ricciardo once he gets into the red bull and upstages golden child vettel


I like Ricciardo, but he has to beat Buemi or Jaime first in Toro Rosso until he gets the second seat at Red Bull.

Think you guys should be more worried about Jenson beating McLarens diamond encrusted child Lewis this year, than if's in the future.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> At least the Red Bulls are allowed to race each other though.
> 
> "Not bad for a number two driver"
> 
> "Mark, maintain the gap behind Sebastian"


LEWIS: IS JENSON GOING TO OVERTAKE ME OR NOT YOU GUYS?

TEAM: NO LEWIS NO!

*AFTER OVERTAKE*

TEAM: JENSON FUEL IS CRITICAL, FUEL IS CRITICAL!

Funny how you guys never seem to bring up the teams orders at Turkey 09 when Vettel was told to do the same thing as Mark, but followed it?






No united! I think you need to do the math on exit speed lose at the exit of the pit lane and having to slow down with a lotus trying to spear you.

1-1 count that...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

slow down for 2 cars doing the same speed?


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> slow down for 2 cars doing the same speed?


F1 cars are limited to a certain speed limit, RBR pits are at the start, so when they reach the end they will easily be at the top speed the limit will allow. The Lotus of Trulli was at the end of the pitlane and would just barely reach top speed after the white line. Seb slowed down to not get t-boned and trulli was getting in his way after the exit.

That's where the 2-3 seconds went.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

[25-09, 18:52] MartinFromMars vettel annoys me because he's made this season fucking boring

NOT A REAL F1 FAN


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i'm a casual fan like I pointed out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the guy behind vettel pulls out about 3 seconds after vettel, when vettel comes out of the pit lane the guy behind is still around the same distance, if he was cost 2-3 that guy would be right up to vettel


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> the guy behind vettel pulls out about 3 seconds after vettel, when vettel comes out of the pit lane the guy behind is still around the same distance, if he was cost 2-3 that guy would be right up to vettel


If you knew F1 you would know the lollipop man is meant to do safe pit releases by not t-boning another car that is pretty much beside you. That was an unsafe pit release and even the stewards say so. 

You can clearly see Vettel slowing down when the Lotus comes out of the tyre stop and having his exit of the pits disrupted. The difference in speed from Vettel to Button would of been massive, 40-50mph to 170 average.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if vettel was any good he would have been ahead


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> If you knew F1 you would know the lollipop man is meant to do safe pit releases by not t-boning another car that is pretty much beside you. That was an unsafe pit release and even the stewards say so.
> 
> You can clearly see Vettel slowing down when Trulli comes out the pits and having his exit of the pits disrupted.


i didnt say anything about trulli or the pit release, vettel lost nowhere near 2-3 seconds in that incident


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> i didnt say anything about trulli or the pit release, vettel lost nowhere near 2-3 seconds in that incident


Yes he did, there is such a thing called momentum? You know just like the bobsleigh starts in the winter olympics?

Why did he go from 15 seconds infront to just under 9 in just under 1 lap after the pitstop then? No way was that just the undercut with Jenson on the new supersofts. Maybe 2-3 seconds, but not 6-7 seconds. The incident made vettel slow down because of risk hitting the Lotus. Jenson had clean air and a clean stop with no interruption to slow his exit down helping him get closer to Vettel.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> if vettel was any good he would have been ahead


Yeah ofc mate... funny that the pit stops are about 95% crew and 5% driver when it happens, eventhough the rules say that RBR/Vettel beat Lotus and it was an illegal release on their side.

Your casual wind ups dont work by the way, your not that good at doing them.


*Aww poor baby voice* Does your Mummy and Daddy know you're up this late?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^ I think his parents are fine with him being up at 8am.




OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> And please, Williams and McLaren are possibly the closest teams on the grid, they wont screw each other over if they can help it.


Moreso than Red Bull & Toro Rosso? :lmao



OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Face it Seb, Vettel had that race in the bag and his fastest lap (which was 2 seconds faster than anybody elses) prooved it was already a lost battle.


But then Button put in an even faster lap than that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

anyone playing F1 2011?, much better than last years one

the proving grounds bit is a good addition, i managed to get 41st fastest in the world on scenario 1, montreal in the rain in a mclaren.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

united_07 said:


> anyone playing F1 2011?, much better than last years one


I agree. I played it a lot over the weekend (only offline yet though) and it's way better than the last one. There are some small things that I hope they'll patch, but that is almost nitpicking. Definitely worth the 5 bucks I paid for it - recommend it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

no surprise at Vettels domination in Singapore. He dominated Valencia.

new f1 game is very good. downside to it atm for me is the steering is very sensitive compared to 2010


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Yeah ofc mate... funny that the pit stops are about 95% crew and 5% driver when it happens, eventhough the rules say that RBR/Vettel beat Lotus and it was an illegal release on their side.
> 
> Your casual wind ups dont work by the way, your not that good at doing them.
> 
> ...


nah, parents were asleep. does your helper know you're not taking your pills?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Seb said:


> Button lost 2 seconds to Maldonado and Barrichello, and then finished 1.7 seconds behind Vettel. Vettel getting the rub of the green yet again.


To be fair the williams were fighting for position, and Button still had to pass him anyway.



united_07 said:


> anyone playing F1 2011?, much better than last years one
> 
> the proving grounds bit is a good addition, i managed to get 41st fastest in the world on scenario 1, montreal in the rain in a mclaren.


I'm still getting the hang of it, I'm still spinning a fair bit. I'm good at Monza and Montreal but I already know those circuits from past games as they are two of my favorites.

Edit:


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the crashes look pretty good, but it's stupid that the wheels are flying all over the place. The probably forgot that they are chained to the car so they DON'T fly all over. There are lots of these small things, but as I said before, that's nitpicking on my part and it's still a great game.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

@crab paste vettel is a great driver but alonso is better and im not saying that cuz im a ferrari fan but cuz it is the truth for example last year with a far weaker car he lost the championship at the last race with a mistake from the team... and with red bull current car even I would win the championship

and btw @InsideFerrari(the team's official page) replied to my tweet they never replied to someone else before


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

For the benefit of those who don't go in the gaming forum, here are some videos I took yesterday, first an online sprint at Spa:






and an example of what flipping a car looks like (not very good)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I've flipped the car before in Melbourne during a TT, I'd like to do it during a race and cause mayhem though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuckin hell just went online on F1 2011, bit mental, its more like demolition derby than F1 2011, just 18 cars smashing into everyone for every corner.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Only tried three circuits so far, Indian GP (see what it looks like, looks neat imo), Melbourne and Malaysia. Malaysia is awesome, imo. The sector two is just outstanding if you can get the car flat out into the second corner, its a great feeling to drive through the sweeping corners flat, 150mp/h.

Australia however was a bit of a bitch to me. Especially corner fourteen. china should be great fun though. DRS/KERS straights and if I can position correctly, a great sector two.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

do you know a link where I can download the game??


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Went to to event in Bangalore where Lewis was driving the sound F1 car running was awesome ...


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Just finished my first season on the second hardest mode (50% race distance) and became world champion (offline). It's a great game, but too easy imo. Going to start the second season on the hardest mode today and if I win again I'll trade it in for some other game as long as it's rather new. 
I'm not posting this to get the "Oh look at me I'm such a good gamer I became champ in the first season" reaction. I'm posting this because some reviews I read before getting the game said the game would be a very difficult simulation. Well, it's not very difficult. Never started a race a second time, ended up with 3 DNFs and 311 points.

Obviously I'd still recommend the game, but if you are an experienced racer don't expect a really serious offline challenge.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Proc said:


> Just finished my first season on the second hardest mode (50% race distance) and became world champion (offline). It's a great game, but too easy imo. Going to start the second season on the hardest mode today and if I win again I'll trade it in for some other game as long as it's rather new.
> I'm not posting this to get the "Oh look at me I'm such a good gamer I became champ in the first season" reaction. I'm posting this because some reviews I read before getting the game said the game would be a very difficult simulation. Well, it's not very difficult. Never started a race a second time, ended up with 3 DNFs and 311 points.
> 
> Obviously I'd still recommend the game, but if you are an experienced racer don't expect a really serious offline challenge.


who did you start as? and what assists are you using?

and by any chance are you using the bug by setting both front and rear spring rate to 11, as that gives you a huge advantage

even the best player in the world should struggle at the top 2 difficulties on career without assists, as the cars are nowhere near as fast as the red bulls, mclarens and ferraris.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not using any bugs, didn't know that one exists. 

I played my first season in the Williams, now started my second in the Swiss Sauber team. It's one of the few games I'm not playing in English, so sorry if I'm not using the exact words/names may used in the game. If you are not sure what I'm trying to say, please feel free to ask again.

I'm using realistic damage and penalties, no racing line. But I'm using the automatic transmission, for the simple reason that I'm playing without sound (listening to podcasts while playing). The camera angle I'm using is the one inside/on top of the car (you can see the driver's helmet, NOT behind the car). Most times I'm only using the "fast setup change" option the guy to your left hand in the box offers. There are very few exception to this like for example in Monza I made slight changes to the gear transmission ratio. Not using breaking assists, but I did use the traction control assist

I'm playing the free practice sessions too. Not for the whole time, but probably about ~20 laps before going into qualifying.

I may add that I'm a big racing fan and besides the new track in India I know all the other 18 tracks inside out.

Edit: Wait, that's not correct. I'm still not used to the current Silverstone version, but it was one my DNFs.

Edit 2: I'm using the normal PS3 controller - no wheel or anything like that.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I dont possess a wheel, or use manual gears. I would say that takes about 4-5 seconds out of times, right?

Got a 1.43.300 on Spa with the RBR on time trial. Spa is just fantastic to drive on, imo. Going straight down sector 3, keeping the car flat out with DRS is great fun.

Just did Turkey on career with the Force India. On intermediate difficulty, seem to have a difficult time keeping up with the top two. Finished third, 13 seconds off the pace of Massa. But, I did fuck up every time I got onto turn 7.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

13 or 1.3 seconds?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

13. Terrible performance around sector two. Was losing 3 seconds per lap. Other sectors migitated it by 1.5.

Montreal in the rain is great fun. Sector one is a nuisance with automatic gears and no wheel, cant get the desired pace around corners three to five. Came from 24th (DSQ for changing camber too often, had some up and down time and irritating tyre wear after a warm up lap, would of been 2nd if it wasn't for that), finished 5th. Got to give a go to manual gears though. Would of saved 2 seconds per lap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao mclaren

nice timing for hamilton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Very unlucky for Button. Knew that Vettel would be taking that pole again, though.

Very unfortunate for Rosberg. Will be rooting for him to pick up the points, which has been the norm for people getting knocked out in the first qualifying session. Fresh tyres will definately help, considering that everybody has ruined most of their pairs in qualifying.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice race from Nando and congrats to Vettel

p.s. they should suspend Hamilton for 10 races he needs to stop crushing in the others car


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Well done to Vettel for winning the championship, hopefully the remaining races are interesting though now the title is done.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

brilliant race from button, fully deserved his win


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Vettel, the next legend of F1 while the Lewis era is crumbling all around him because of an "unworthy world champion" who is outclassing him this year in the same car.

Cry me a river Lewis fans?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats to Vettel on winning the championship which he really has dominated and good drive from Button and Alonso and lol at Hamilton crashing in Massa again


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great drive from Button, who truly has got to be the number one driver for McLaren next season.

Congratulations are in order for Vettel, utterly dominant all season be it in qualifying or race day, or both.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Have to agree that Button should be the '#1' driver in the Mclaren team next season. Has kept his head down when they were 'underperforming', and scraped wins froms almost nothing.

No surprise from Vettel to win the title. Hes been the best driver, for almost every race this year. 14 pole positions alone in qualifying, makes him definately a legend in the sport already. 9 wins, only Schumacher, and maybe Senna above him? Young career, with a trackrecord I am sure almost everyone envies.

With all eyes set for next year, can't see a possible winner. All 5 drivers are capable once again, maybe put Webber out of the picture if we are talking about realistic. And, add in Mercedes if their 2012 ambitions to come to life.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Have to agree that Button should be the '#1' driver in the Mclaren team next season. Has kept his head down when they were 'underperforming', and scraped wins froms almost nothing.
> 
> No surprise from Vettel to win the title. Hes been the best driver, for almost every race this year. *14 pole positions *alone in qualifying, makes him definately a legend in the sport already. 9 wins, only Schumacher, and maybe Senna above him? Young career, with a trackrecord I am sure almost everyone envies.
> 
> With all eyes set for next year, can't see a possible winner. All 5 drivers are capable once again, maybe put Webber out of the picture if we are talking about realistic. And, add in Mercedes if their 2012 ambitions to come to life.


It's 12 so far, 14 is Nigels World record though... Roll on Korea I say and hopefully make it 13!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I always lol when Eddie Jordan predicts a Hamilton pole out of nowhere. :lmao

Is there any reason why Ferrari & Red Bull intend to keep Massa and Webber? They're basically passengers. Unless they want people who are going to settle as a number two driver without a fuss (Webber's comments last year aside).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

webber is being kept as the guy who wont challenge vettel. if they brought in say ricciardo he would be doing all he could to beat him (finished ahead of liuzzi by 50 seconds on the weekend, what a TALENT). idk why massa is still in a ferrari, maybe they feel sorry for him. he hasnt been the same since the crash.


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

haribo said:


> I always lol when Eddie Jordan predicts a Hamilton pole out of nowhere. :lmao
> 
> Is there any reason why Ferrari & Red Bull intend to keep Massa and Webber? They're basically passengers. Unless they want people who are going to settle as a number two driver without a fuss (Webber's comments last year aside).


It's the strongest way to get the double: WDC and WCC, one driver who is top tier and one who is good enough to bring the car home 2nd or podium.

That way the number 1 driver doesnt get pissed off, or lose form because of having a threat in the team.

McLaren is going to be very interesting next year with the new Jenson vs shakey Lewis, no longer is he the number 1.

I dib Jenson to take it to Seb next year...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hamilton will be number 1, mclaren are desperate to hold onto him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lol, Hamilton will always be the number one driver at Mclaren, and you're naive if you think otherwise.

He's in disarray at the moment and Button has had a great second half of the season, but if you take out the past 5 races or so (when Vettel had the title in the bag) and look back at the other season and a half they've been driving together, Hamilton is comfortably ahead. I'd love to see their qualifying records at Mclaren too, if anyone can find that.

None of that is relevant though, it's more down to Hamilton being _their_ guy, he's been at Mclaren since a very young age. I wouldn't be surprised if Button went to Ferrari sometime in the next couple of years.

Hopefully next season is a better spectacle, this season for the most part has been a total borefest. Hopefully Mclaren and Ferrari can compete with Red Bull next year, this season was practically over after the first 6 or 7 races.

P.S. Alonso is still the best driver on the circuit.



OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Vettel, the next legend of F1 while the Lewis era is crumbling all around him because of an "unworthy world champion" who is outclassing him this year in the same car.


Button an unworthy champion?

If there's been an unworthy champion in recent times, it was Vettel last year, who only won because Ferrari screwed up Alonso's strategy in the last race, and trailed Hamilton and then Alonso for the entire season in the WDC despite having the best car. Button in 09 was clinical when he had by far the best car, just like Vettel has been this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hopefully someone like a renault or a mercedes can start to push red bull, mclaren and ferrari next year. i hope williams (always had a soft spot for them) do better next year also.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

haribo said:


> I always lol when Eddie Jordan predicts a Hamilton pole out of nowhere. :lmao
> 
> Is there any reason why Ferrari & Red Bull intend to keep Massa and Webber? They're basically passengers. Unless they want people who are going to settle as a number two driver without a fuss (Webber's comments last year aside).


Webber reeks of mediocrity, he's lucky to even be at Red Bull, what's really funny is that he complains about being treated like Vettel's bitch, but then does nothing about it.

Anyone else think they should go back to the old points system next season and change up qualifying again? It's gotten stale, and it's mostly pointless until the last 5 minutes of the 3rd session. One flying lap per driver, or a 20 minute window where everyone has to get a time in would be more entertaining. I also think they should bring re-fuelling back.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

If Button is an unworthy champion from 2009, Vettel is an unworthy champion this year. Bullshit, in other words.

Anyway, Red Bull is just about Renault's new works team. Read somewhere that the Renault team is going to be renamed for next season and with the whole driver fiasco I don't expect big things there. Mercedes is an odd case though. Seems like they're stuck being 4th best, and can't seem to move on. Not sure if Brawn is having an off-period regarding his design or what, but something's going to have to change for them to start competing with the big 3 next season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I do understand where the Button being 'unworthy' talk comes from despite a harsh criticism. I never expected him to become a world champion, or had him touted as potential championship contender, even in the year he was the best of the rest behind Ferrari. After how hopeless Honda were in 2007 & 8, I thought his Hungary victory was going to be his only GP win like Trulli & Panis got one at Monaco. 

Is there any indication of the three newer teams will improve _at all_ before the 2012 season? First qualifying session ends up pretty bad with only one other car going out, and third qualifying has become a joke too with a Red Bull always on pole and 3 cars not even bothering to set a time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i loved button's win in 09, and i'm not a button fan at all. i loved the underdog quality to it, the team had a real back to basics feel to it. fuck all sponsors, using the old honda or w/e, and ross brawn's technical nous to make a dominant car (for the first half of the season anyways). to call him undeserving is ridiculous. if anything, it's the exact opposite. brawn gp were behind basically every other team, and went out there and won a championship.

yes the new points system is terrible. 10 through to 1 for the top 10 would work fine, no need for 25/18 etc. just creates ugly gaps between drivers. 300 points in a season just looks bad.

and no, i doubt anyone is focusing on this years car at all anymore. so i expect more of the same for the last few rounds. the only thing that really has me interested is the indian gp. if f1 2011 is anything to go by, the track is a beaut.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I love Button, as a guy more so, especially compared to that cock Hamilton, so down to earth, but his drive at the Canadian GP this year was incredible to watch. From there with the exception of the two team fuck ups he's seemed to get some kind of consistency going. 

You get the feeling Hamilton will always be McLaren's number one unfortunately and it's a shame for Jenson.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

> New Delhi: Formula One team Force India will be renamed as Sahara Force India after the team's chairman Vijay Mallya sold part of the stake in his team to the chairman of Sahara Group Subrata Roy on Wednesday.
> 
> A deal between the two business tycoons was inked in the evening, after which Mallya addressed the media on Wednesday. The Force India F1 team will now be co-owned by Mallya's UB Sports and the Sahara Group, with both owning 42.5% equity each.
> 
> ...


Should be interesting it will mean more funds for the team


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

We're still gonna call them Force India right? Or just Sahara? OR SFI?! The full name is a bit of a mouthful; it'd as bad as saying Hispania Racing Team all the time.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

They have a decent enough car as it is anyway, if they have some real financial clout now they'll have a car that can compete within a few years, you'd think so anyway, I hope so for mah boy Di Resta's sake


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Di Resta will end up at Merc when Schumacher decides to stop racing. Very little doubt in my mind that will happen.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

haribo said:


> We're still gonna call them Force India right? Or just Sahara? OR SFI?! The full name is a bit of a mouthful; it'd as bad as saying Hispania Racing Team all the time.


they will be called Sahara force India i believe this move should will help financially so hopefully they can build better car next time around


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

time to kick Massa's and Domenicali asses and get a real driver and a real team principal so we can win both championships next year FORZA FERRARI!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> time to kick Massa's and Domenicali asses and get a real driver and a real team principal so we can win both championships next year FORZA FERRARI!


:lmao

Not happening in a million years. Ferrari will be lucky to come close to McLaren again.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Not happening in a million years. Ferrari will be lucky to come close to McLaren again.


hahaha last year Alonso finished 2nd not Hamilton or Button(constructors isn't important as drivers)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only because alonso is the best driver in f1 and dragged a terrible car far past its capabilities.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> hahaha last year Alonso finished 2nd not Hamilton or Button(constructors isn't important as drivers)


Yeah you were talking about Ferrari winning both championships next year which just isn't going to happen. So what Alonso was second last year. That was last year and where is he now? How far behind McLaren are Ferrari as we speak?

The best Ferrari can hope for is Alonso taking 2nd again in the drivers, as for the constructors, you might end up being as close to 4th as you are to 2nd. They can make as many changes as they want, they'll struggle to get near Red Bull & McLaren.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Ferrari will end up at worst 3rd in Constructors. The Mercedes this year is a dog compared to it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fear said:


> Ferrari will end up at worst 3rd in Constructors. The Mercedes this year is a dog compared to it.


This year they'll finish 3rd for sure, I meant next year that they may have a closer battle for 4th than 2nd, *may have*!

Forza Ferrari!


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Very much doubt that unfortunately. Mercedes just seems to be so far behind the big 3. Renault is going through admin hell, Williams is off the map, Force India is still teething and well, doesn't leave much left does it?

Shame too. I'd like to see a team step up to the big 3.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

No surprise that a Mclaren took pole here. Hamilton deserved it, did 2 great laps. Hard to look at tomorrow really, but I am going to guess its a Mclaren 1-2 (undecided), Red Bull 3-5 (Webber 5th) and a Ferrari 4-6 (Alosno 4th), unless Rosberg or Schumi has a bit of hidden pace to catch Massa. Their cars have been a little bit more consistent and able to keep up with 6th place on race day, so who knows?


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> hahaha last year Alonso finished 2nd not Hamilton or Button(constructors isn't important as drivers)


You fucking what? Drivers more important than Constructors?

Dude, get the fuck out of this forum...

A WDC vs a 400+ million prize for the WCC.


Bloody hell! You sure your not a troll?



Back to Qualifying result...

*yawn* Qualifying was boring since the McLarens were dominant today, somethings illegal on that car giving Lewis an unfair advantage... 

If Seb was in the McLaren he would make Lewis look average...

*Who do I sound like btw?*



Would of been nice to see how close Seb would of got to Lewis if Di Resta didnt get in the way, though I dont think Vettel lost that much time.

It Seems RBR have gone for tyre conserving for race day where as McLaren look to have gone more aggressive. Hopefully a good race tomorrow with different strategies!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> You fucking what? Drivers more important than Constructors?
> 
> Dude, get the fuck out of this forum...
> 
> ...


oh were did i put that pot and kettle set.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Vettel wins again, Red Bull take the constructors title. Good race though a good amount of passing and action, while Alonso and Rosberg ran out of fuel on the parade lap after the checkered flag.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Loved the race, probably one of my favourites of the year. Thought Vettel, Webber, Hamilton drove fantastic, Alguersuari, Rosberg for the first half of the race did very well also up there.

Couple more good races on this circuit over the next few years, and I can definately see it up there as one of my favourites. Love it on the F1 2011 game also.

If Friday was a dry day, I would say the entire pack would be changed. Maybe Alonso would of been given the opportunity to roam past Massa quickly, maybe Mclaren would of gone for a 2 stop, etc. But that may of even hurt the race in quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol at webber being pitted so he didnt challenge vettel, instead being used to slow down hamilton. once that happened the race was a foregone conclusion. nice racing down the end, good to see ricciardo beat jaime and liuzzi again. needs to be in at least a torro rosso next year, a supreme talent.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

An enjoyable race from what I saw (joined in at about Lap 15 safety car). RBR's strategy with Webber was a bit odd at some points (not letting him have a few laps of clean air after Hamilton pitted) but I understand they were just trying to protect Vettel.

Seems like a good track too. Some great passing/driving phases.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> You fucking what? Drivers more important than Constructors?
> 
> Dude, get the fuck out of this forum...
> 
> ...


but that's for the team,for the fans it is far more important the drivers championship infact in all sports news when they talk about F1 they almost don't give a damn about the constructors


----------



## OOOOOOO Crab paste (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha ha!!!! win number 10 and the Lewis fans thought it would be an easy win today, shows how much they know...

Vettel punished Lewis within the first lap and shot away like he was nothing. Truly an average driver to the likes of Lewis lol!



How was Webber slowing down Lewis? The fact is when your under pressure you're meant to go faster, if you cannot go faster than you will lose the place eventually and deservedly, has nothing to do with the guy behind trying to get past making him slower.

If they didn't pit Mark, Lewis would of had fresh primes and put in a few quick laps to increase the gap while Mark would be going slower. Ok! he would of had fresher rubber towards the end but he could of been stuck behind the likes of Alonso and Button for the remaining 20 laps.

It was probably better to go on fresh rubber as the same as Lewis and maybe get 2nd but keep 3rd, rather than pit later and get caught up in traffic and get 4th maybe 5th.

Cant expect much from this forum since there is so much butt hurt from the typical Lewis fans saying that everything Red Bull does is an advantage to Seb. 

Kettle black in McLaren?










* @Nitro

If that's the way you see it you are correct.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

OOOOOOO Crab paste said:


> Ha ha ha!!!! win number 10 and the Lewis fans thought it would be an easy win today, shows how much they know...
> 
> Vettel punished Lewis within the first lap and shot away like he was nothing. Truly an average driver to the likes of Lewis lol!
> 
> ...


first of im not that much of a hamilton fan, but you seem to have some obsession with him, every post you seem to be moaning about him
where are all the hamilton fans saying it would be an easy race? i 

also if you are defending against someone the entire way round you are unlikely to be going at your fastest as he would have to keep looking in his mirrors, taking different lines to block webber going past. Both cars will be going slower than their usual fastest laps.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

I know this is a primarily Formula 1 thread. But, it also says motorsport. As such, I feel the need to mention the death of Dan Wheldon, an amazing IndyCar driver.

Dan Wheldon was killed today during the Las Vegas finale of the IZOD IndyCar season in a violent accident not of his doing. 

The 2 time Indianapolis 500 winner and single-time IndyCar series Champion will be greatly missed by many fans across the world.
___________________________________________________________________________










*RIP Dan Wheldon, 1978-2011.*​


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

R.I.P Dan Wheldon


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

R.I.P Dan Wheldon.

He was pretty much the driver that I watched as an introduction to motorsports, really.

Absolutely sucks to see this happen, especially watching it live on television.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

C-Cool said:


> R.I.P Dan Wheldon.
> 
> He was pretty much the driver that I watched as an introduction to motorsports, really.
> 
> Absolutely sucks to see this happen, especially watching it live on television.


I got over there right after the wrecked had happened and didn't take my eyes off the tv from the second I started watching. As the time ticked on I knew it was bad, when they called the drivers into a meeting I just at that moment knew he was gone, He was a great driver and will be missed for sure.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

I'm devastated by this, myself. I just can't believe Dan's gone. I remember how happy I was when he won the Indy 500 this year, a real underdog win.

I'm just so upset.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't paid attention to Indy in awhile but Dan Wheldon was a class dude and one of my favorite drivers when I watched. Shocked when I heard this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn. You hate to see stuff like this happen.  I was scared for Jimmy Johnson's life in that brutal crash last night and now this happens. It's devastating. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wheldon was due to race in the v8 supercars in the gold coast down here this weekend. r.i.p.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Thought I'd mention, sadly, that there may have been other injuries. Australian Will Power went to the hospital complaining about lower back pain. British Pippa Mann has severe burns on her right arm and may have to undergo surgery. It is also speculated that a couple of concussions were suffered.

But of course, none of this compares to the tragedy of Dan Wheldon's passing. RIP once again.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Rest in peace, Dan.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Anyway, back to F1. If this is true...

http://www.motorsport.com/all/news/f1-hulkenberg-inks-2012-return-with-force-india-reports-2/

then: HULK. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sutil


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

But it's HULKENBURG at Sutil's expense. At least he isn't getting replaced by Maldonado or some other talentless hack.

Sutil will probably end up at Williams. Don't see Barrichello returning.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sutil's probably my favourite current driver, so it sucks. i do like hulkenburg though, so i guess he can be my new number one (provided sutil doesnt get another drive)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Rosberg still doesn't have a confirmed seat with Mercedes for next year, who knows, Sutil may get it.

But I'd be very upset if that happened. If the Mercedes 2012 car is what they are claiming it should turn out to be, then Nico deserves a very good car for a year. Been consistently hitting points for Mercedes.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Anyone who can outscore Schumacher over a season deserves their seat tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mercedes getting rid of rosberg would be ridiculous. the only way he shouldnt be driving for them would be if he was at ferrari/red bull/mclaren. a superb driver.

i'd like to see kubica/rosberg at mercedes, schumacher really is just holding up a spot for no reason.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Not even a week removed from the tragic passing of Dan Wheldon do we witness yet another tragedy in motorsports. Unfortunately, at the MotoGP race at Sepang, as a result of a crash with Colin Edwards and Valentino Rossi, Marco Simoncelli tragically died of injuries sustained in that crash. News confirmed not 20 minutes ago. Such a shame to see not only 1 but 2 tragic deaths of such young racers in such a short timespan. R.I.P. Marco Simoncelli, you will be missed


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah man, I hate seeing deaths in Motorsport. Marco Simoncelli's death was absolutely tragic, absolutely shocking and so young... But I'm gonna use the cliche; He died doing what he loved.
R.I.P. Marco Simoncelli and my condolences to his family.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

I still can't believe he died he was my 2nd fav moto gp driver R.I.P SIC


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

R.I.P Marco Simoncelli


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

very sad hear seeing incident as soon as helmet and all came out you knew it was very high impact to his head and.... R.I.P Marco Simoncelli


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

fucking hell - huge blow to motorsport he was an up and comer.

Rossi must feel like shit though, looks like it was him that delivered the fatal blow. Not his fault, nothing he could do really.

rip


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

R.I.P Marco Simoncelli


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

New Joisey look like they will be on the F1 calender come 2013



> Formula 1 will hold a Grand Prix in New Jersey in 2013, West New York mayor Felix Roque has claimed.
> 
> The United States will feature on the Formula 1 calendar for the first time since 2007 with next year's race in Austin, Texas.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/formula_one/15440153.stm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*"They compare it to Spa in Belgium but it will have the feel of Monaco."*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

keep dreaming fellas


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

> Rumours over the possible return of Finnish driver Kimi Raikkonen to F1 continue to swirl with some reports stating he has already signed a contract with Williams for the 2012 season.
> 
> The Finnish daily Ilta-Sanomat reveals that its source is the Monaco-domiciled former Simtek and Footwork driver Taki Inoue, a Japanese who last raced in F1 in 1995.
> 
> ...


http://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/f...as-raikkonen-rumours-intensify-2/?i=7&v=2&s=1

Why the fuck is Taki Inoue trying to stay relevant nowadays? Most people reading this thread are probably thinking "who the hell is this never-was?". I'll lick the bottom of my fiancee's shoes if Raikkonen to Williams ends up happening.

Seriously Kimi, don't do it. Please. Wait for a seat that isn't at Williams. Let them dig themselves out of their hole first.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so i presume we now have a name as to why yuji ide ever reached f1

kimi would be much better off waiting the year and trying to get in as schu's replacement


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Yuji Ide.

lol. Well, he was entertaining while he lasted.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-williams-to-announce-kimi-raikkonen-deal/

All that's left is for it to be officially announced it seems. Can't believe this is probably happening.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i know im late but fuck hamilton haters.

and i hope for the good of F1 that vettels dominance comes to an end.

Him winning every race and the sky coverage aren't gunna be good for F1.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Vettel goes out on the first lap and nobody comments in the entire race? :side:


I hope Maldonado gets kicked out of F1 on his ass.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Webber's strategy this weekend was just brilliant in a bad way. Was wishing Alonso could get up there and fight with Hamilton for the lead though, but he made 2nd place out of a pretty weak car.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Have to agree that Webber's choice was a bit what the fuck. Option tyres haven't been able to pull up 20 seconds in about 15 laps since maybe Spain or Turkey.

Dislike the recent direction they've with tyres. Going back to slower wear is a poor choice. Races where they have been unpredictable and wear quickly have been some of the more interesting and entertaining races of the season. Quicker wear would of benefited an otherwise boring Abu Dhabi, may even spice up terrible circuits like Valencia, and inevitably, India.

Brazil should be a fun circuit on the tyres though. Seems the non-Tikke circuits have been the better races this year.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

"Ferrari are considering Robert Kubica as a replacement for Felipe Massa in 2013, if he can prove his fitness in one of their cars following the rally accident that kept him out of this season. (Autosport magazine)"

Guess that means he could be their test/reserve driver next season.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

If Ferrari confirmed that, I'd probably cry tears of joy. Kubica to Ferrari to partner Alonso. I'd be the happiest F1 fan in the world.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kubica would piss the World Championship in a good car, he's an absolutely incredible racer, I hope it happens, but even if it doesn't he'll still end up back in F1 I think.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

I recall reading somewhere though that Renault hasn't ruled out a mid-2012 return for him. I'll try find the quote.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Kubica at Ferrari would = me jizzing in my pants.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Surprised to see nobody has commented on the potential loss of the Circuit of the Americas in Austin from the 2012 schedule, which will also result in MotoGP and V8 Supercars not coming to the track in 2012 either. From what I understand, they're going to "postpone" the race until 2013, but with the Jersey circuit added in 2013 as well, they may not even go to Texas.



> Bernie Ecclestone has confirmed that the US GP is on the verge of disappearing from the 2012 calendar – and that nobody holds a contract to run the race.
> 
> In essence, the final deadline for any kind of resolution is the FIA World Motor Sport Council meeting in India on Dec. 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope the V8 race isn't cancelled, because I plan to be follow the V8's to the States to watch it and then travel.

Hopefully they get their shit together.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idk if im the only one but i'd love to see f1 at watkins glen (again)


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

F1 at Watkins would be excellent. Watkins Glen already holds what is imo one of the best Sprint Cup races every year. Anyway.

http://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/f1-de-la-rosa-signs-2012-deal-with-hrt/

This is perfect for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Kubica with Ferrari is old news in Italy everyone knows that he will replace Massa from 2009


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Sky Sports F1 HD channel? Piss off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ 

Sky Sports getting the F1 was great anyway as they do a brilliant job with most sports (especially football and cricket), but now it's got it's own channel and the races are running without adverts, it's awesome.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sky coverage and years of possible vettel dominance aren't gunna be good for the sport.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Vettel won't dominate next year, the gulf between Red Bull and the rest of the pack will be no where near as big with this blown diffuser ban.

Also, I was against Sky Sports getting the coverage at first, but a brand new HD F1 Channel? I can't honestly wait.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

The Red Bull is still going to be solid next year, blown diffusers or not. My money is still on RB for next year unless McLaren or Ferrari can prove me wrong. And I hope they do.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah they'll still have a great chance at the title, but there's no way it'll be a 1 horse race like this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least other cars started development fairly early (mclaren and ferrari especially). no way will alonso allow ferrari to give him a piece of dogshit again.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

with Domenicali and Massa Ferrari will win nothing next year, FORZA FERRARI! anyways


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Was hoping Rosberg would break into about 4th after that lap in Qualy 2, but I guess he picked up a tow from a car he was behind. Unlucky. 6th though, moving up in the world from his regular 7th.

Would be unfortunate if its Rubens final race. A 20th season would be a fantastic thing for him, heres to hoping.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Shame Moneybags Maldonado is taking up a perfectly good Williams seat that Barrichello could be keeping. Hopefully he'll be able to retain his seat next season.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Webber finally got a win this season after Vettel's "gearbox" problem.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Doubt Webber will be complaining tbh, despite his "opposition" to team orders.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I found it funny that Vettel was setting fastest race laps after letting Webber through, despite not having second gear.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Think thats just the competitive spirit in Vettel. Plus as the fuel is unloadng, (haven't driven a car) but he couldn't of been losing too much time, say, stuck in 4th/5th/6th/7th gear, on the slower corners that require 1/2/3 gears.

Edit.

Raikkonen returning with Lotus Renault. 2 year deal. Will be amazing to see him back racing, unfortunately in a team that struggled for anything since like Race 3. Surely Petrov will be gone when Kubica comes in?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Petrov was 10th in the championship which isn't that bad, although Sutil finished 9th and Renault may of expected better.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Petrov will be perfect for a lesser team. Has to have one of the very top fundings, due to nationallity. However, Renault (Lotus) will stick with Kubica and Raikkonen for sure. Could see Sutil and Petrov at Williams in 2013.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Well, I'd say Bruno Senna can kiss his seat goodbye, same for Grosjean. Petrov and Raikkonen until Kubica is ready, then Kubica will take Petrov's seat imo.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Got the feeling Eric wouldn't of gone in for Raikkonen if he was 100% sure Kubica would stay with the team throughout 2012 and into 2013. Either he or Perez is destined to replace Massa anyway. Maybe even Kobayashi, depends who has the better drive in 2012 between the 2 Saubers, I guess.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Great to hear that Kimi is back to F1 hopefully Renault will have competitive car next season


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Is Hulkenberg to Force India confirmed? I don't think either Sutil or Di Resta deserve to lose their place. 

If Maldonado retains his seat at Williams for next season.. :lmao


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

haribo said:


> If Maldonado retains his seat at Williams for next season.. :lmao












Tbh if Barrichello retains at Williams then Sutil will be the one on the outs. Hulkenberg damn well deserves a good ride, and sadly it has to come at someone's expense. Wish it's Maldonado's, but odds are Sutil will bite the bullet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sutil deserves a seat. he's been incredibly consistent and deserves to keep driving. would love him at williams, my favourite driver and one of my favourite teams together 8*D


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

is it true that in England next year you have to pay SKY to see the F1 cuz BBC will not show it for free?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nitromalta said:


> is it true that in England next year you have to pay SKY to see the F1 cuz BBC will not show it for free?


BBC will have half the races live and highlights for the other races. Sky are showing every race live.

Unfortunately one of the BBC ones is Valencia. :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maldonado confirmed for williams

shame williams need money


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope Barrichello gets a drive next season, for just purely sentimental reasons.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Motorsport is becoming a joke with the amount of pay-drivers in all the series. I mean, ffs, MALDONADO.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

There goes Williams' chances to improve on this season. No wonder Raikkonen didn't end up there.

Why have Virgin/Marussia signed Charles Pic? Maybe I'm being harsh on him (never seen him race), but finishing 4th in GP2 doesn't scream "sign me!"


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm guessing he impressed in the young driver testing recently, either that or he is cashed up.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> is it true that in England next year you have to pay SKY to see the F1 cuz BBC will not show it for free?


If you're already a Sky Sports subscriber then it wont come at any extra cost. If you aren't a Sky Sports subscriber it'll be £10 a month.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Has to be better drivers, that pay around the same amount of Maldonado, for sure. Suppose Venezeula is a rich country, and their oil firms back them for allowing Maldonado to drive. Hopefully he improves 10 fold. Otherwise its a grid slot wasted on a driver who will never amount to shit. Would say the same about Petrov, but hes improved bit by bit.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Well, at least we got Raikkonen back in exchange for having to put up with Maldonado for another year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

grosjean will drive alongside raikkonen at lotus renault next year

rumours are:

sutil to williams to replace rubens
hulkenburg to replace sutil at force india
ricciardo to catherham (lotus) if he isnt drafted in to toro rosso


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

RICCIARDO gets a toro rosso drive alongside jean-eric vergne, replacing both buemi and alguersuari. pretty rough on both of them.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It is tough on both guys, they've been hyping up the French guy on a few red bull podcasts so I thought he might get a drive. Hopefully Alguersuari and Buemi get a drive somewhere.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Oh yay, Jean-Eric "I'm just as fast as Webber" Vergne. Wonderful.

Hopefully Ricciardo shows him how it's done. Buemi and Alguersuari got shafted in this deal, solid drivers that will probably never get the cars they deserved.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for anyone wondering why maldonado is driving at williams

the cash he's bringing in is enough to pay everyones wages five times over.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

With that, shouldn't they have the same funding the top teams have avalible?

Feel unfortunate for Alguersauri and Buemi. They didn't have a bad season, just not a very groundbreaking season. Luckily for Alguersuari, hes young, and 1-2 good GP2 seasons, or something similar, should throw him immediately back into the pack. 

Only un-set seats left is 1 for HRT, 1 for Williams, I believe? I'm guessing 1 of the Williams seats will go to Sutil, if they go with a di Resta/Hulkenberg pairing at Force India. No idea about HRT, and I don't really care about them either.


----------

